# Stalking Stryder



## Drifting

For various reasons (bored at work), I’ve decided that Stryder needs his own journal. A place where I can post his shenanigans in one place.

For those who don’t know him, here are his stats
Registered name: Rolling River Blue Appaloosa (ApHC)
Foaled: March/2012
I got him as a little baby weanling August 2012. 













Wasn’t he adorable? I don’t know how something so cute has grown into this gawky looking thing.










Stryder string tests to 16.1 and is currently 15h. As a 3 year old, he’s still growing (if you couldn’t tell by his gangly self above.) He is the poster child for 'late bloomer.' 


Stryder’s favorite things to do include putting everything in his mouth, taking off fly masks, pestering his field mates, and being an overall clown. As a younger horse he was very (very) accident prone. I can count about 4 emergency vet visits in 3 years, one including a trip to stay at the Vet’s for a week when he de-gloved his leg. We are now on 8 months of non-emergency calls – Knock on wood!


I sent Stryder off to training in the spring for about 75 days. He picked everything right up, though still fights backing up. He's been back since mid-april and I've ridden him once. I'd love to ride him more but I'd also like him to finish growing first. He is very very .. very.. narrow. 



Stryder is pretty fearless. Umbrella's and Bike's are non-issues. In fact he loves everything with wheels and enjoys chasing the tractor when we're mowing, or stands and watches the guy next door play with his big truck.






















Empty beer can's in a plastic bag? Hung on his ear? No problem.













I'll note that I don't 'desensitizing' training with him. I just expect him to suffer through it and he hasn't failed me yet.

Last year he was a Christmas Tree.












The only thing he can't stand is water crossings. I'm hoping to work on it a little with him after heavy rain storms when we get the nice deep dark puddles. 


He looks forward to sharing his antics.


----------



## SueC

Hey, what a handsome horse, and with a great personality by the sounds of it! I did this when I saw the Christmas tree thing: :rofl: Never seen that before, was it battery operated or was he plugged in? 

How I train for water crossings:










Veeeeery old photo from 1983 when I was working with a shaggy yearling. I put on my wellies and waded in and let the horse watch from the shore until she was comfortable, then encouraged her to come in. She never batted an eyelid about crossing water in her subsequent ridden life, but some horses really hate water...

Does Stryder get sunburnt on his nose in summer?

I look forward to reading about his antics!


----------



## Drifting

SueC said:


> Hey, what a handsome horse, and with a great personality by the sounds of it! I did this when I saw the Christmas tree thing: :rofl: Never seen that before, was it battery operated or was he plugged in?
> 
> 
> 
> Does Stryder get sunburnt on his nose in summer?
> 
> I look forward to reading about his antics!


The lights were plugged in. We didn't wrap them around his body, just a few loops on the neck and draped them over him. He was more interested in seeing if we had treats than caring about the 'vines' all over. 

You know when they say a horse is 'in your pocket?' He's a very 'in your face' kind of guy. Has to know what you're doing, usually is right behind you 'helping.' 

His nose does sunburn. I have a long nose fly mask for him but he just shredded it, waiting for another to be delivered. He got downgraded from the nice Cashel one's to the cheap $10 Jefferspet ones since he likes to destroy them.

Apparently the hose is his new favorite toy. He pulled 100 feet of it into his field.

















I wish I had a pond like that to do water crossing training with! I usually wait till after a good rain storm, we get some nice sized puddles in places.


----------



## SueC

Drifting said:


> The lights were plugged in. We didn't wrap them around his body, just a few loops on the neck and draped them over him. He was more interested in seeing if we had treats than caring about the 'vines' all over.


:rofl:

I just showed my husband that photo, and he said, "Can we do that to Smartie?" (He also wants to put antlers on my horse every Christmas. and he wants to hire a camel just to freak him out!)




> You know when they say a horse is 'in your pocket?' He's a very 'in your face' kind of guy. Has to know what you're doing, usually is right behind you 'helping.'


He sounds very clever and interested in the world. Have you had him since he was little? How did your paths first cross?




> His nose does sunburn. I have a long nose fly mask for him but he just shredded it, waiting for another to be delivered. He got downgraded from the nice Cashel one's to the cheap $10 Jefferspet ones since he likes to destroy them.


Oh dear. Do you have any white zinc cream in the US? We Aussies use it for ultra-high sunblock in extreme situations over noses, lips etc. My grey Arabian mare had an unpigmented nose and in mid-summer I stopped her from burning with regular applications of zinc cream. Only down side is we have black sand, and your horse ends up looking like Coco the Clown. But no ouchy burns. This was what we did before someone had the bright idea of making long fly veils to cover those noses. She had one of those for the last decade of her life.

Does your horse play with beach balls? He sounds like you could teach him to play soccer with you!




> Apparently the hose is his new favorite toy. He pulled 100 feet of it into his field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a pond like that to do water crossing training with! I usually wait till after a good rain storm, we get some nice sized puddles in places.


Haha, what a lively mind! Could be a circus horse? 

What a fun start you have made to your horse epistles! I wonder what he will get up to next!

PS: I've long laughed about your "Latin" signature. Now I've read about Stryder, it seems to me you two have matching personalities!


----------



## Drifting

If he was a circus horse, he would be the one driving the clown car. 


I got him when he was 5 months old, I put a deposit on him when he was 3 days old. I wanted a colorful appaloosa, and found his breeder. I was a little color blind at the time, his conformation is really awful. If he was a solid color he'd not be a pretty horse. I think some of it he'll grow into, but some things - like his long pasterns, he's stuck with.

I haven't tried beach balls yet. I want to get one of those giant jolly ball's they use for soccer and try it out with him.

What he really likes though is making noise. When he's in a stall he'll pick up a toy and drag it over the stall grates. And if there is no toy, he uses his lips to strum against the metal. Out in the field he plays with the auto waterer. 

Thank god for cell phone camera's and their quick video skills.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy-WL7Eo4mE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVdbY-UL4Y4


He has a strong upper lip and knows how to use it.


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, what a dork!

I just love seeing Stryder on the forum, and I'm excited to keep up with his personal journal.
I'm impressed with how laid back he is--maybe he can give Gator some lessons on what should and what shouldn't be scary


----------



## SueC

That auto waterer clip is so funny!  A friend had a horse who used to removed the floats out of these, with the result that the water overflowed until somebody noticed it, usually the next day when a pond had formed around the trough! They ended up having to put metal mesh over the trough, dipped below the water surface at the edge, so the horses could still drink...

PS: If he likes noise, maybe you could offer him a castanet to play. I'm sure he'd get the idea of taking the handle in his mouth and shaking! :rofl:


----------



## Drifting

Stryder has some weird funky fungus going on. I saw it Sunday, and by Monday it had rubbed off the hair on his hips. 











I brought him down and gave him a bath with some microtek. Here he is doing his best TWH impression. Or Giraffe impression.











And my friend got some shopping carts to store things in at the barn. I saw it as a great opportunity to see what he'd do with them. 

He was fine following, but when they initially came towards him he wasn't so sure. Metal things with wheels on gravel = noisy. 

Excuse us while we take a shopping trip.


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, too funny! He looks like a seeing eye dog in that last photo xD

I hope his little fungus issue gets better ):!


----------



## Drifting

I hate stalling Stryder, but we started his 'in during the day out at night' thing to save him from getting too sunburned. His fungus stuff is going away but leaving a lot of bald spots. I started him on Vit A/D as well. Hopefully that helps!










The vet has looked at it.

We also pulled him away from his girlfriend and gave him a Gelding to play with. His friend is easily a full hand taller, and nearly twice as wide. They met Sunday and had a LOT of fun biting and chest-thumping and running. They're best buds.











I took a short, and hilarious video today of them. Sometimes I don't even know what to say.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d17E6I42YYc


----------



## anndankev

Hope they don't get mono.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder says 
"I know you just got me this a week ago, but I need a new one now. This one tastes funny. K thanks."

Dude, WHY IS IT IN YOUR MOUTH.










I don't even want to know how long it's been like that.. Or how he managed.. Or why he's even trying to eat his fly mask.


----------



## SueC

Looks like your equus keeps you especially brokus! :rofl:


----------



## egrogan

Hysterical! I actually think I have an old full nose cob/Arab sizes fly mask I don't use anymore. Feel free to PM me if you want me to drop it in the mail to this goofy boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Ergogan, Thank you! I have some torn up spares to use for now. I don't think a cob/arab would really fit.  His new pasture mate has a party trick anyway - his fly mask hasn't stayed on Stryder for more than a few hours. I'll just lather his nose up with sunblock before evening turn out.


----------



## EliRose

Stryder is just the best. I'm laughing so hard I'm crying over the fly mask.

He'd be pals with Remy, who I just received a text that he dug a hole around his autowater . . . Like, a horse-sized hole. That he's sleeping in. These are reasons why Remy gets cast at least once a season T.T


----------



## Drifting

Week two of Vitamin A and the Fungus Saga.

His back is looking better. One side has almost all the hair regrown in.. This side is just starting to grow back in. Keeping him in during the day is helping with his pink skin not getting burned. It looks much less 'angry.'











I will be interested to see if this vitamin a stuff helps. Because now he's developing what my BO calls 'grapes.' He has them on 3 of the 4 legs, this is the worst of it though.











I'm giving him the liquid Vit A&D (Cattle injectable) once a week, he just got his second dose on Wednesday. From what I've read from Cheri and Desert here on the HF is once a week for about a month to catch their systems up, then once a month (or switch to a supplement like mare plus).

So we'll see! My BO is skeptical. 


No other Stryder news. He enjoys being in even but he was always the attention hog.


----------



## SueC

You may find this helpful:

http://www.horseforum.com/new-horses/rain-scald-rugging-266162/#post7711586

Your case doesn't look like classical rain scald, but another type of related skin infection, still the principle is the same.


----------



## Drifting

Thanks' Sue, I just know it's a fungus! Some of it's rain rot, some of it's 'grapes' and some of it is just who knows what.

Half the horses on the farm are having some form of skin related issue. We've just been so WET here in Maryland, and humid. 4" of rain more than average in June and we're going for more in July. Ugh. It's not helping.

In good news, he grew a 1/2 inch in the last week. He's just shy of 15.1 now. I think he realized if he wants to boss his 15.3 pasture mate around, he needs to be a bit bigger. I was looking at him today and was like " You've.. really grown some." So I measured and yup, he sure did. This is part of the reason I'm staying off his back, he's taking his time maturing. Also I'm fat.

And we tried working with water. A little pool was set up for a dog so I took Stryder to it. He was not amused. I got a foot in! It was too close to the shed and not big enough to really do more than that.


----------



## SueC

I think it's fabulous that you are letting your horse mature before riding him - and there are so many useful groundwork and other things you can do with him until that time, and spending an extra year on that instead of riding will actually really pay off for you in your eventual riding life with him!  A year or so into your riding you'll be further ahead than if you'd ridden sooner. Also, your mutual riding life is likely to be longer, and the little niggly injuries of advancing equine age will statistically be held off longer (and well over a year longer, for each year you don't make him work under saddle before maturity).

Very nice for Stryder, and you!  I wish you all the very best for your upcoming riding life - and the many fun and useful things you two can get up to meanwhile. I will be watching your thread with interest!


----------



## greentree

That looks like photosensitivity to me. I had 2 pintos explode right in the middle of trying to move. It was particularly bad. They have had mild reactions like Stryder's in the past, but the one with the white nose looked like she bit a hand grenade. 

I kept them inside totally until they healed, but my vet said I could turn them out at night....I was not taking a chance.


----------



## SueC

Photosensitivity is also a very common _side-effect_ of many skin problems with other causes, but then becomes an important factor when treating. It's especially a problem with naturally pink-skinned body parts... and of course, with skin areas depigmented by disease. I think that's sage advice above about reducing UV exposure. You can do that by putting a light cotton blanket over your horse, if you prefer not to lock your horse in a building. (This would also give Stryder another object to eat/dismember! :rofl


----------



## Drifting

Things have been pretty quiet with Prince Charming here. I had to go to Vermont for a week for a funeral, and was focusing on getting my Mare a new home. She's on her way to Nebraska, staying over in Michigan right now.

It's weird being down to just one horse, I've had 2 - Stryder and then one to Ride. Ah well, he'll get my focus when the better weather comes!

So week 4 of the Vit A experiment was last week, and by the end of the 3rd week his rain rot was all cleared up. The hair has grown back in and all he has left are the 'grapes' on the bottom of his legs. Even those are drying up, I sprayed them with Listerine this weekend so we'll see how that goes.

This is what he spends his hot, sunny days doing.










What a hard life, right? He hates that hay bag. _Hates it_.

We tried him with a stall guard to allow more air flow into his stall. The barn has ceiling fans but the air vent above his stall isn't' working.











He says, did you.. did you mean to leave this like this?










We do not trust him enough to leave the door open like that unsupervised. 

This is a horse that has been known to crawl under the fence when the electric isn't working properly. So when we were done with chores the door got shut.


Looking forward to fall so when can do some ground work. May start here next month if the weather gives us a break. I'd pony him off another horse but I don't trust him not to be obnoxious.


----------



## egrogan

I think I missed it- what did you do with your mare?

Isabel is so funny with her stall guard. She will occasionally push her chest on it to see how far out it will go, but I have never seen her try to go over or under it. Still, it only gets left open when people are in the aisle doing evening chores. Although if she got out, I know exactly which grassy spot I'd find her in


----------



## Drifting

egrogan said:


> I think I missed it- what did you do with your mare?
> 
> Isabel is so funny with her stall guard. She will occasionally push her chest on it to see how far out it will go, but I have never seen her try to go over or under it. Still, it only gets left open when people are in the aisle doing evening chores. Although if she got out, I know exactly which grassy spot I'd find her in



Welllllll it's a long story. 

She was 'off' and we suspect beginning of arthritis. After a few months off and some supplements, she still wasn't quite sound above a walk when ridden. I made the last minute decision to breed her instead of in investigating further, and she came up open and ruined my plans.

So I had a choice of 1) investigating to see just how bad the leg was, and seeing how much it was going to cost to fix it, or 2) letting her do nothing in a pasture while I pay her board and try breeding again in the spring. Option two just ****ed me off and I wasn't really interested in option 1. Spent enough money on horse injuries and maintenance the last two/three years to satisfy me. 

My original plan with her was to ride her until Stryder was old enough, then retire her as a broodmare. I only have one butt and I knew Stryder would take up most of my time once he was in work. Since I board on a breeding facility, it was a good back up plan if it worked out alright. We have all the needed space, experience, and even a 3 time aphc world champ stallion on the property. Not a bad first breeding opportunity.

But after paying the money for vet checks, ultra sounds, and who knows what else, and her coming up open, I've decided breeding just isn't for me. I will stick to my geldings and leave the reproduction to the pros. I do not have the patience for it.

Luna was free, and was going to be (and already had been) nothing but a money pit. Her legs are so scarred that it was inevitable she'd get some lameness issues as she aged. It is only going to get worse, even my Vet agreed on that one.

So she is going with one of my Friend's mares to Nebraska as a light riding/broody prospect. The new owner will do a lameness exam and x-rays but is planning to breed her. I hope she takes, if not the girl is very interested in getting her lead-line appropriate for her children. It was less than 24 hours between new-home found and trailer pick up last week.  it happened very fast. Helped that the new owner had just purchased a broodmare from my BO and had a trailer already on the way. It was a BoGo deal.

I'm sad, I was hoping for a colt out of her to keep as a rider but hopefully the new owners can get one and I'll buy him. They know her background and that we did try to cover her once in June. 

So, that's my long story of a very quick decision that I made on her last week. I really needed to downsize to just one anyway, at least for a little while, finances are tight at the moment. 

My BO and I have a running bet that my old horse, Drifter, will be back in 6-12 months. Sometime mid-winter his Owner will text me and say she can't keep him. I hope not, but that would be my luck. Maybe I shouldn't put it out in the universe.

Wow that's really long, and I hope it didn't come out sounding heartless. I'm very much a realist when it comes to horse ownership. v.v


----------



## Drifting

Wish I had some fun stuff to report, but it's hot out and we haven't d one anything.

Stryder got a new fly mask and has only managed to get it off once, so that's a bonus. I was more worried about trying to protect his nose than I was the flies. 

He's a nice bronzed black color, I can't wait till he sheds out into his fall coat. Hopefully once the weather cools down we'll be working on some ground work. He's a growthy looking boy right now.


Size difference between him and his 15.3 pasture buddy.

























All his skin issues have cleared up, so yay.


----------



## carshon

Your Stryder reminds me of my App gelding Steve. AKA Naughty Steve - who can undo any latch, knot, velcro or other closure he meets. We love his antics - he has mellowed some as he grew older but until he was about 6 all bets were off! It took him quite awhile to grow and mature as well so we did not break him until the fall of his 3 yr old year. Gave him 30 days at a trainer and then the winter off - then riding again in the spring. He is a champ of a trail horse but still has his goofy moments. BTW- mine eventually matured into a 16.1H 1250lb toddler!


----------



## Zexious

I saw this pic in another thread, but figured I'd comment again anyway. Looks like he's going through one of those awkward growth spurts ;D Adorbs! Keep us updated.


----------



## Drifting

Okay it's been a little while!

Stryder says hi!












--

I decided to turn him loose in a headstall and his rhythm beads to take some pictures. That turned out to be a mistake. 

First he wanted to show off for his girlfriends nearby, no big deal.











He thought he was hot stuff.






















Then he started racing at break-neck speed around the ring, trying to race the 3 year old filly in the next field.


He wasn't watching where he was going, and slammed chest/head first into the 3 board fence.











Ooops?



I thought he was unscathed but then I noticed some blood spots and his legs are all scratched up. He stepped on his heel too and did a good number on that













So we will not be free lunging anytime in the near future. 

I know he's due for a trim, he's about 6 weeks from his last one but his feet are already wicked long. May have to switch to every 4 weeks next summer if they're going to grow so fast. It's definitely causing him to over-reach. Gonna break out my bell boots.

As soon as he heals up from this little accident, we'll really be getting into doing some ground work. I have to tell you I"m a little afraid to ride him, when he's focused and working he's not bad.. when he loses his mind he's.. scary. Not aggressive, but like an agile cat, spinning and darting so fast I can't keep up. :O Hopefully he never does that under saddle. My vet thinks he'd make a good eventing horse (she events), but he definitely has the speed to do games.


BEHOLD...
The giraffe.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This horse. 

He is such a goofus!! ROFL!

That heel looks ouchie, though.


----------



## Drifting

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This horse.
> 
> He is such a goofus!! ROFL!
> 
> That heel looks ouchie, though.


I wish I had gotten the accident on video. He had his neck craned around watching the filly he was racing.. he looked ahead and his eyes went wide - he sat on his haunches.. and BAM right into the 3 board fence. I thought he'd flip over it. 

He sure does love strutting his stuff around other horses though. Hopefully next year I can take him out and get him use to being in crowds. I can see him prancing now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Aires loves the ladies, too. Whenever he goes walkabout, my BO can always find him at one of the mares' stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Haven't done anything with the kid since he decided to see if he could run through wood fences. His back left leg has been slightly swollen since, I was hoping it would go down by now but it's still puffy.

Not enough to notice at first glance, but you can still tell its slightly swollen. No heat, not lame, but he did sit down pretty hard when he realized he ran out of room so I'm going with very bruised. So he gets some time off for now.

In other news we put roundbales out this week. Yay roundbales. Since the boys are pigs, and fat, we rigged up some hay nets over it to try to keep waste down.

The final product











Hadn't quite finished tightening up the zip ties but Stryder was all for it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Boy, does he look happy with that round bale!

I wish we could get round bales around here. It would make life sooooooooooo much easier with my monstrosity. 

Love your rigged hay nets. Whatever works, right? ;-)


----------



## Drifting

I hate my horse.

So the swelling went down last week but I didn't get a good chance to look closely at his leg, since it was pouring for like 4 days straight. And I'm lazy.

Anyway, went out today and... well, it doesn't look good.

Front view











Side view












Sent a picture to the vet. She thinks it might be a fractured splint bone, so will be out Wednesday for x-rays. I forsee standing wraps and stall rest in his future. 

Or standing wraps and limited stall rest. He put a hairline fracture in his other leg a year ago getting cast in a 12x 14 stall so I'm not a huge fan of stalling him.
Also he is OBNOXIOUS on full stall rest. Like a bouncing jumping bean, bucking and walking and throwing his body into the door.

Getting it x-rayed to see how bad it is. Maybe its nothing (Doesn't look like nothing.) He is sound on it, which is a good thing. Its been a year since I've had the vet out for an injury for him so I suppose he's due. He's had stitches in his head twice. The same leg sliced and wrapped 3 times, and is now moving onto a new limb. He is only 3 years old. 

Yay for accident prone idiots.

Meanwhile, he's outside eating acorns because.. well he has a death wish.


I hate my horse.


----------



## anndankev

Yeah, right.


----------



## Cherrij

Stryder is very very special! 

And I have a special horse with a leg injury too!


----------



## Drifting

Yay, crisis averted. X-ray was clean and the vet said the bump is probably just soft tissue damage, and if I had wrapped it originally it probably wouldn't have become swollen looking like that. :icon_rolleyes:

She cleared him for work! So we will start back up with ground work this weekend!

In the meantime, here are pictures from today.

Fancy Halloween candy corn halter





















Meeting a pretty girl. She's also 3.












She makes him look huge.




















Meeting a dog. I put a chain over his nose cause I wasn't sure how he'd be around dogs. He was fine.




















They share similar markings


----------



## Cherrij

Yeey for Stryder!


----------



## Drifting

We had a storm roll through last night and I tried to get a picture of Stryder and the clouds. I love pictures of him on really cloudy days, I think it makes his black really pop out.









Not the best picture but I like it.


And today..* Back to work!


*I put some protective boots on him this time. He had no idea what they were and was high-stepping until he got use to them.











I went in with a clear goal of just trying to get him to lunge at a easy trot instead of racing around like a mad man. Then we did some yielding of hindquarters, and some 'sending' between a mounting block and a fence.

We didn't work particularly long but he was tired at the end of it.










I really wanted to tie him for awhile after that but I had places to go today, and he needs to be tied for a few hours. I may try to go to the barn early in the morning and work him than do chores while he stays tied.


----------



## Drifting

Was the last time I updated this really at the end of September? Man, time flies.

Haven't done much these last few weeks. Took some fancy pictures of Stryder at the end of October before he really started to fuzz up.










You can see more in the Horse Picture section if you haven't already. 


Took him out today and man did he ever pop a winter coat.. and some winter weight. He's like a potato with legs now. 





















He's so fuzzzzzy and it's only November. I am not looking forward to shedding season.













He is working on his No-Shave November Mustache 



I was really tempted to just tack up and see how he rides but we haven't done any work in over a month. I need to try to plan out some kind of schedule. I don't get off work till its almost dark during the week and we don't have lights on our ring at the barn.. so difficulties all around!

But derp derp derp.. Derpy depr.










:loveshower:


----------



## egrogan

I love him! I feel like some day he's actually just going to start talking to you...so much personality!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

This is going to be another long post!

You know that video of a woman gift-wrapping her horse? I totally tried that.

I didn't have any help and man gift-wrapping is a lot of work, but this is what we ended up with. For Stryder's part all he did was sit there and chew on hay, he really could have cared less.










That was Saturday. Today I got a little more ambitious.

The last few months Stryder's really put on some size, mostly filling out (and kinda fat) and probably a half inch of height or so. Anyway, he's no longer a shrimp to me.

This winter so far has been really mild, and I knew I wanted to start working Stryder again. He's fat and lazy and I'm tired of paying for him to eat his heart out. 

Tacked him up with the goal of doing a little lunging, and seeing how he'd act.










Ended up standing above him on the mounting block for 5 minutes debating. Do I get on? Do I not get on? Do I get on?










Finally he yawned and kind of just rolled his eye at me, so I got on!










He was a gem.This is only the 3rd time he's been ridden since last April. We worked on remembering how to turn, and how to stop. Walked along the ring rail and did a little trotting.











The worst thing he did was bite my toe. Or try to bite my toe, I never really let him get that far. He thought it was rude when I'd put my heel on him (even if I was just giving a squeeze.)











All n' all I was on him for maybe 10-15 minutes. We did a little lunge warm up (5 go rounds in each direction) just so I could gauge his mood. 

I'm probably going to hop on again tomorrow. 

Gotta work on finding a better saddle, this one is a little too big for him. It's full QH bars and a semi would fit him better right now. It's not a horrible fit, but a little too wide so it slides around some.


----------



## Drifting

Oh look, two days in a row!
*





















*He was feeling slightly more feisty than the day before. I did lunge him a few circles before I got on again so I could get a look at how he was feeling. 

I need to either change to split reins or carry a crop with me next time, because when he decides he's done he's hard to get moving. Right now we're keeping it walk -trot, and mostly walk cause we're working on his stop/back.

I could tell he was pretty mad at having to do work, and right before feeding time. He's been allowed to just eat and grow and get fat for most of his life, so work is a foreign concept to him. Resistance is futile, little man.

I'd like to make it 3 days in a row..then give him a day off. We'll see if I can get up there before dark. :cowboy:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Awwww...poor Stryder! Bahaha!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Poor little man haha  So much personality!


----------



## Drifting

Didn't get a ride in again until today. Unfortunately I get off work so late by the time I go to the barn it's dark.. and no lights.. But in a few weeks the days will start getting longer (Woohoo!)

I did get a ride today, and likely will tomorrow and sunday as well.

He was much more forward moving and less ****ed off today, we'll see how he is by Sunday. 

We worked on getting a good stop down. 






















Blue is most definitely his color.


----------



## Drifting

*Ride #5

*My ambition continues!

I really wanted to work on just walking on a loose rein and stopping good, but someone kept wanting to break out into a trot.

So we trotted, and when he was tired, we continued to trot, and when he tried to stop, we continued to trot. I think he got the point, and I got my loose rein relaxed walk after that.











We did almost a good hour today, and it was way above normal temperatures (65!) so he was caked in weat when we were done.












I hosed him off and he got a good roll in after. Thankfully it was warm enough to hose him. 




















A really good roll in. Ugh, SO DIRTY. It's supposed to rain tomorrow so I wasn't terribly worried about it, he was going to get filthy either way. With his inch and a half thick winter coat keeping him clean is impossible.


Taking advantage of this nice weather why we have it. Last year we had 6 inches of snow this time of year.


----------



## Drifting

We did ride 6 and 7 earlier last week, but I noticed he was sensitive on his right side. My guess is he rolled over a rock, so he got a few days off. Now we're in like 6 days straight of rain so probably won't be riding again until the new year.


----------



## Drifting

I can not believe Stryder will be 4 in March, and that he's been on this forum for that long (I posted all his baby pictures in the Picture Section when I put a deposit on him) 

I went out to see him the other day while he was taking a nap. So of course I had to snuggle.





















No riding yet, his side is still sore. I have a sneaking suspicion it's internal, like an ulcer or something. He did eat a lot of acorns in the fall, because he's a jerk, so maybe that messed up his stomach some. He pretty much eats everything and anything.
Anyway I put him on U guard to see if that helps settle it some, and will have the vet come do an exam and maybe scope if she agrees with me. I can't even brush him on that side without him throwing his head around and shifting uncomfortable.


My 4 year old still looks like a 2 year old. He's never going to be a big boy, but he did stick at an even 15h at the wither this weekend so that's something. He may reach 15.1, I doubt he'll get any bigger. 
Narrow as a 2 x 4 though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I just saw this on FB and I gotta ask...is this Stryder?! 'Cuz it looks one HECK of a lot like him! Too much so to be coincidence (given the uniqueness of appies)...


----------



## Drifting

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I just saw this on FB and I gotta ask...is this Stryder?! 'Cuz it looks one HECK of a lot like him! Too much so to be coincidence (given the uniqueness of appies)...


AHahaha.. It is not Stryder.. Though it is definitely LIKE Stryder. I get tagged in this all the time LOL Yes, yes Stryder is that ONE HORSE.

He has been off slightly the last two days. My BO called and said he might be a little coliky last night (Right in the middle of my night out *Sigh*) But he was just gassy.. Not sure if the U-Gard i put him on is messing with his stomach... or if he just missed me


----------



## anndankev

re-posting Drafty's pic because I could not see it until I replied with a quote


----------



## Drifting

Time for monthly Stryder update! 

Winter has finally come to Maryland.. all in one weekend. We had a big blizzard a few weeks back. 30" of snow to shovel. I went to help my BO shovel out gates, with one goal in mind. *To ride Stryder bareback in his field!* There was no way we were going out of his field. Besides if I fell.. It would be a soft landing.










As you can see, it was well above his knees.

He was less than thrilled, but I was determined to get some pictures. 











He was so nice and clean in the snow. Unfortunately I think he is losing his tail. The top near the tail bone is starting to turn white and is beginning to think out. He already lost his mane, its just white hair now. 

The last time he lost his tail was when he was a yearling. He looked like this: 










I will be very sad if he does that again. Thankfully this time when he lost his mane (the black fell out and white re-grew) its not as thin as it is in the above picture. It's still barely there, but not quite as bad as above.


So my ring is ice and snow and slush and we're not doing anything in this kind of weather. I no longer work for board since I started some classes and work full time. Its weird not being at the barn all the time. I'd probably go more if it wasn't a muddy, sloppy cold mess. Winter is almost over though! 

Stryder is no longer clean. He is also no longer a round potato. His butt went up an inch so he's going through yet another small growth spurt. Which means he is leaning back out.




















I went to see him the other day and as soon as I left he started messing with his buddy. Pinning his ears, trying to chase him down - mostly trying to get him to play. The other horse is the leader of the two, but he let Stryder push him around for a little bit.. Just a little bit. 










































My BO said they've been playing like this a lot lately. I'm glad I got to get some of it on camera.

In other news, around April or so I will be looking to move him. There is a barn nearby with an indoor and some trails. He's been at this farm since he was 4 months old but its very limited on what I can do riding wise. The ring is small and no trails. I have no trailer so would like to go where I can do more riding wise. I'm sure he'll take it like a champ when we do go. New horses he can mess with.


----------



## Drifting

This kid's really grown since he came back from training last April. I was half panicked last summer thinking I was going to have to sell him cause he was a narrow little thing. 

He is still narrow, but he's filled out a lot more. He's also almost 15.1 (cheers!) I think he'll level off there, unless he just keeps slowly inching up to 15.2. 

We started working again last night. Mostly I just wanted to get him out and put his new tack on and lunge him in it to see how he went. He did great so I just hopped on for a few minutes. 



















I did actually manage to buy a new saddle for him, a SQHB because the current FQHB is too big.. but the SQHB was too small. Oh well. 

I am pretty sure I will never, ever post this horse in the conformation critique section :biglaugh: He is so wonky in his build. Maybe he'll out grow some of it, but there's no fixing them legs. 


So, we begin riding again. His side no longer bothers him like it did back in December. I had put him on U-guard supplement (and he's still on it) so I think something ulcery was the culprit. Going to keep him on it another month then wean him off to see if it comes back. I am like 97% sure it was from eating acorns n' other toxic stuff. If I'm still at the barn we're at, he will not be allowed in that particular field next fall.

Speaking of farms, I was going to move him to one around the corner that has an indoor and trails! But there are two things that make me twitch there:
1) Halters on in the fields, even for the field horses
2) BO at the farm wants them wormed EVERY MONTH. 

I don't think I could live with the second. The first I could buy a breakaway and some sheepskin covers.. but the second makes me twitchy. 

I don't really want to move, I'm comfortable, but I had to wait 2 hours yesterday for the BO to get horses out of BOTH her rings (she uses them for turnout atm) so I could ride.. Because she has mares and babies coming this spring, she'll be using them a lot more as turn out than she normally does and I can't bring a mare and baby in by myself.

Also she has no trails and her rings are small.. and I have no truck/trailer. But anyway.


I need a turquoise pad! Or a yellow pad and turquoise saddle bags.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I vote yellow pad and turquoise saddle bags. If you could find yellow saddle bags, I'd vote the other way around.


----------



## evilamc

Check out snugpax for saddle bags!!! Thats where the ones I currently use are from, very well made, great sizes andddd awesome colors.


----------



## Drifting

evilamc said:


> Check out snugpax for saddle bags!!! Thats where the ones I currently use are from, very well made, great sizes andddd awesome colors.


Yessss I was going to get their Turquoise ones!

I can get a turquoise saddle pad (Diamond Wool) the same one I have now, but this dark blue one is like new so I figure I'll just use it for a while longer


----------



## evilamc

mine


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I vote turquoise pad and turquoise and yellow saddle bags


----------



## Drifting

*Mr. Hyde*

Sometimes I think Stryder has this whole Jeykll and Hyde thing going on. It's like his blue eye side is the Hyde and his brown eye side is the Jeykll.

Anyway, I knew it was going to be a fun night when I took him out of his field and he decided he wanted to play (and by play, I mean rear and squeal and try to pull away.) So we backed about 30 feet downhill to the small ring there and I took him in and lunged him with lots of direction changes to get his attention focused on me (was maybe 5 minutes worth.)

Then he got tied to a wall.










He was slick with sweat but I brushed off the dirt and tacked him up, and we went and I decided to brave a ride.









^ That's sweat before we even road, mwhaha. It's called work jerk.

He was jiggy as heck, tossing his head, swishing his tail, chomping on the bit. All over the place, but I made him go and we did some things then stopped on a good note.

Then I hosed him and back to the wall he went!










What really ****ed him off is he knew it was dinner time and his food was RIGHT THERE in the bucket in the stall. :icon_rolleyes:

He does tie, he just doesn't stand still very well. He's like a kid with ADD, all over the place. Today he was just in a mood. Hopefully as we get back into the swing of things he'll settle more.


----------



## Drifting

:loveshower::loveshower:

The squirt was generally, mostly, very well behaved yesterday. He sometimes gets it in his head to try and reach around and bite my toes if I keep my leg on him for too long, but he'll get over it. 












*We actually cantered for the very first time* ever (for us.) He did all that in training last spring but I've only ridden him a little in December, and am just starting to get him back into it this month. He has a nice rocking horse canter . I think he even had some fun doing it. :racing:

We need to work on going to the right. He's much better going left in the arena than he is going right, at all gates. I'm going to start dragging out the barrels to bend him around. 












Man I hope this kid never spook/spins on me. I have seen him do it in the pasture and just turning him sharply in the ring, I know I'm going to fall off if he does. :icon_rolleyes:

Thankfully he isn't particularly spooky. He doesn't jump at weird sounds or worry about things fluttering in the wind. 

I was *super excited *to take him out of the ring. We just did a small loop around the hay barn, but the ponies were running the fence and he just kinda looked at them.. Then we went down a hill and dismounted at the barn. I love his nice forward walk. :loveshower:











I have checked out a new barn for him and am going to look again at it next week. But it looks good and we will probably be moving in May. It's a bigger place that does in-house jumping and gaming shows, and boarders a really large forest that they go trail riding through all the time. Price is right and place looked well kept. I'm excited to get him the exposure, and to get him out on trails!!










His mane is so funny looking. I debated roaching it, but then what would I have to grab onto? I kinda like the semi-mohawk look. Ha.. His tail is thinning.. I will cry if he loses all of it. . *Sighs* Hair challenged. 

He so desperately needs a bath.


Oh I also ordered saddle bags for him. Well Snugpax ones in Turquoise, cause I heard the maker is retiring! so I jumped on it


----------



## evilamc

Can't wait to see his snugpaxxxxxx! Him and Orianna will be stylin' in their new saddle bags 

DON'T YOU ROACH HIS MANE! Its part of his goofy personality.


----------



## Drifting

evilamc said:


> Can't wait to see his snugpaxxxxxx! Him and Orianna will be stylin' in their new saddle bags
> 
> DON'T YOU ROACH HIS MANE! Its part of his goofy personality.


LOL I did it when he was a yearling. It was like he shed his winter coat and... all the hair he had with it.










It really didn't look that bad, then he grew in this wicked awesome mowhawk. But he had far less hair than he does now.. 

What I'm worried about is his tail.. It's already thinning out and turning white. I just don't want it to look like ^ that again. (Picture from 2013. Yearling uglies.)


----------



## Drifting

Haven't been doing much of anything. I need to get off my butt and start consistently riding this horse. It was so nice for a few weeks and now the spring rains and wind have arrived. Boo.

Stryder doesn't mind being lazy. He is busy chowing down a round bale and nibbling baby grass, and pestering his field mate.










He is such a biter. 

Apps have such interesting and pretty coat patterns. I do love a black with a big blanket.












Going back to the barn I was checking out to talk to the people one more time this weekend and I should have my decision made. Farrier's comin next week and it will be his last trim with that guy. Gotta start measuring him for hoof boots but waiting to see just how rocky the trails are around the new place. 

That's all I got, nothing fun and exciting. He gets to be a lazy turd till I stop lazy myself.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh hoof boots! Theres a great facebook group for used ones  Rodeo got measured Tuesday and lucked out...he fits in Jax' boots so Jax is sharing. I taught my son "Sharing is caring!" lol!!

Hope the visit with the barn goes well!!!!


----------



## Drifting

Ok! So since the last post about that one barn I was going to go visit, a few things have happened.



1) I'm not going to the barn with all the trails. Facility was nice, but the horses were skinny. I was not amused. The distance was bad enough but skinny skinny ponies? nope.
 I got a spiffy new rope halter for Stryder, along with his new saddle bags. We will be all kinds of matchy matchy













I did find a barn to board at. Just so happened to see a post about a place 6 miles away from me that had an indoor and offered field board. It's different then what I'm use too, a huge boarding facility with an indoor and 30+ horses on 60 acres. They have some trails, not a lot but its a start. 



Stryder will go out on field board there may 1st, with 3 pony's on 5 acres. It should be interesting. Biggest field he's ever been in. and its $25 less than what I'm paying now.



I will give you the dime tour!



This is the field he's going into. It's at the entry to what is probably a 1/2 mile driveway. 











There is a massive run in for him and the ponies up the hill and around the corner of those trees. It looks like this.










and this is the private drive up to the barn and the indoor. Its a long walk where Stryder will be, but I need the exercise anyway.









The inside of the barn is pretty fancy. Look at those chandeliers!









But what really got me is the indoor. This thing is massive. 200 x100 










I originally stopped by Wednesday to check it out, but I stopped by again today to grab a contract and took a few pictures while I was there.

They retrain TB's and do a lot of hunter/jumpers. But as long as I'm left alone to do my thing, I think it should work out. Also there is a girl that is looking into doing endurance with her Rocky Mountain horse.. so maybe she and I can hook up since I want to do a few rides with Stryder next year.

Speaking of Derpy.. I love this shot


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Since there's not a "love" button...

:loveshower:


----------



## Drifting

Alrighty, we are back to work now that the weather seems to have levleed off again. Gotta get Stryder in the habit of being ridden before we go to a fancy new place. 










He was not amused, spent the first 30 minutes messing around.










His mane is so funky.

I managed to tire him out though and got him to stop trying to play with everything. Then tied him some to the wall for a few minutes while I put everything away.










Look how thin the top of his tail is getting. *Cries*


----------



## evilamc

I love how hes just in the corner like he was bad. Hes going to have so much fun at the new barn!


----------



## Drifting

Not sure why all my pictures turned out hazy looking. Just that kind of day maybe.

Another ride. I switched up his bit from a d-ring snaffle to a french-link eggbutt and he doesn't fight it like he did the other. I also switched from my biothane reins to yacht rope reins for some added weight. 

We started with some ground work and the neighbors were working in their garage doing something. It blew his minndd. It's rare i see Stryder spook but when he does, he does it well. Thankfully I wasn't on him. Their garage borders the ring, with privacy trees in between so the sound of a drill and a shovel scraping made him jumpy. 

Thankfully they stopped before I rode, but since this bit is milder we had to go back to walk/stop/back walk/stop/back to soften him up some with it.





























Beside the spooking during some ground work, he did good. Maybe if I keep this up we'll look like we know what we're doing in the new place.


----------



## evilamc

Stryder spooked at something?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

evilamc said:


> Stryder spooked at something?!


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Now he hates that corner of the ring, so of course we work in it. Pfft. 

Anyway, we rode for the last three days.. Yay! 

Working on untying himself..









Spent the last few days just getting him use to the french link. He was in that single jointed snaffle so tried to run through the french link. Walk/stop/back a lot till he'd listen.

Today I took him for a stroll around the farm.

We saw Goaties










The mares and babies


















and then I made him go down a hill with me on him. Which he wasn't sure about but we made it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love Stryder! :loveshower:

Love the pic with the goats. Aires thinks they're the spawn of Satan. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

So riding Stryder is kind of like riding a drunk. He's usually all over the place and it starts while tacking him up. 

If I hard time him he spends his time trying to untie the quick release, or seeing if he can reach the lead ropes hanging nearby. Or trying to play with my helmet if its hooked in front of him. Pretty much if he can reach it, he's going to put his mouth on it. I swear he has ADD. 

I always lunge a little before the ride, not a lot but just to get an idea of where his mind is. Its easy to tell with him when he's feeling frisky, he lets out a squeal and hunches like he's going to buck when asked to do more than a walk on the line. He squeals like a pig. 

Anyway, the first few minutes in the saddle are reminding him how to stop/back and to walk instead of charge ahead at a trot like he would like too. 

He can not walk in a straight line for more than a few strides before he starts bending and trying to go elsewhere. :icon_rolleyes: What's the saying, circles make a straight line? We spend some time doing figure eights. He'd make a heck of a barrel horse, you should see him really swing around a mounting block. Too bad I am usually asking for nice wide turns and not the sweep of his hind end :icon_rolleyes:

Anyway, we're working on it. It would help if he didn't have his nose in the air half the time. I'm trying to get him out of the ring more because A) the ring is boring to both of us and B) It's small so its hard to really push for a straight line when you gotta take a corner in 80. 

The 1st we move to the new place, and we'll have a much bigger ring and some ground poles we can use to get that head down some. He could benefit from learning how to watch where he's going.

Wow that's a lot of rambling.

Anyway, we took a walk again outside the ring yesterday. 










This coming weekend we're going to be brave and try to walk across the street to the farm there, where they have about a half mile of trails. Its not a lot but we'll see how he does - especially since it'll be solo. :shock:

I totally broke down today and bought a new diamond wool pad in turquoise to match his stuff. The one we use right now is Navy blue and 32 x 32. he needed a 30 x 30

I also bought one of those running belts to keep my phone in while I'm riding, cause I don't like the arm band.


----------



## egrogan

^^I have the running belt thing for my phone too. It can be a bit of a pain to take the phone out and put it back in while riding, and it does sometimes bounce a little if Izzy is feeling particularly exuberant at the trot. But I agree, the arm band just didn't work for me at all, and this is much better.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

There's a phone holder for riding that keeps showing up on my news feed on FB that I would love to try. I can't find it right now, but I'll put the link up to it.


----------



## KigerQueen

Stryder has a journal!!! lord where have I been!!!! Im going to spend a few hours after work reading the entire thing!


----------



## Drifting

Haha Kiger, yess I try to keep one for Stryder. Mostly I just can look back at all the pictures 

So my weekend was kind of crap tastic. Well at least Friday. 
Started with me going to watch a foal being born at my Barn but he was really weak. Wouldn't stand.. So we bottle fed him and tried to get him up, but no dice. Vet put him down later in the afternoon.

A cute black colt I spent 6 hours rubbing/bottle feeding or just petting on. He took a piece of my heart with him. <3 











Didn't get to ride till today. Saturday I was still physically drained from Friday. I did start packing up the tack room though. Got a lot of my 'extra' stuff home. I have sooo much stuff.

I rode two horses today, Stryder and his field mate. My BO is selling the other gelding so I rode him a bit for the people who came to look. Then I hopped on Stryder.

We didn't have anything exciting happen. Did some ring work and took a walk about. He was much more relaxed today and didn't try to bite me once.

Look at how much his face is roaning out! Usually his cheek is solid black. 










Then a meander.










Baby! <3


















Derp Derp. Derpy. 

I can't believe we move barns in a week.

He's such a dude, but a handsome dude. Sometimes.










*Cries* My like button is broken I can't like posts.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So sorry about the colt, Drifting. :-( :hug:

Yay for getting to ride. Kind of jealous, to tell the truth.


----------



## Drifting

I rode Stryder yesterday and today, and he's really starting to relax some. When we first started he wanted nothing more than to turn around and try to bite me if I put on leg pressure. He's a jerk that way. Thankfully it seems it was just a phase. 


This is what taking a picture with him is like. 










He was all over the place, but I did get a few nice ones. I was walking him up to the field and was like "Oh, take my picture!" To my BO Before the rain blows the flowers away.

Got my turquoise pad in the mail. So we're all matchy matchy now.









The saddle is still too big for him but it doesn't put pressure points on him, nice even sweat patterns and no touchy spots so we'll keep it for now. I have a feeling if I buy one this year, I'll just have to buy a new one next year.

We rode all the way up to his field, into his field and around. He wasn't really keen on that, he wanted to go back to the barn. pfft. We had one small sideways jigging fit one the way back down the hill to the barnyard but I got him stopped and made him walk. I should work him when we get done with our walk-abouts so he doesn't think the barn means stop, but we'll do that at the new barn. At the new barn we can go on a trail then go to the indoor and do ring work if needed.











I also rode his field mate, who is up for sale and has been out of work. I rode him Sunday and he was grumpy grumpy, so we tacked him up and went for a ride. He's was in a much better mood.. If he wasn't so uncomfortable to ride he'd be a lot of fun ( His gaits are terrible.)











I'm trying to ride more as part of my exercise regime. I'm a heavier rider and I can really feel how my weight affects my balance and Stryder's. But I'm feeling fitter and hoping the weight will start coming off soon. It's gym day today, riding day tomorrow. Then the big move this weekend!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The Horse Holster - Cell Phone Holder

Here's that phone holder I was talking about...


----------



## egrogan

Nice, thanks for posting it! One of the women I ride with occasionally uses something like this, though she straps it around her boot vs. thigh I think. 

I do wonder if it would give you a rub on the leg where the leg hits the saddle if worn where it is placed in that picture?


----------



## Drifting

I'm not sure I"d like it on my thigh. I guess it would depend, I'd have to try it out and see how secure it was. I'd be afraid of it being brushed off when my jerk-of-a-horse rubs me across a tree. Not that he has, but I can see it coming. 

We're supposed to move Sunday and its supposed to rain rain rain. That should make life interesting.


----------



## evilamc

Do you have an iPhone or Android? If you do and get a lifeproof case for it they make snap in armband...LOVE IT! I have an iphone 6 now though and had to buy an after market snap in armband but its so handy. Puts your phone right on your arm and pretty easy to get on and off the armband for quick pics.


----------



## Drifting

I have a armband that it slides into but I don't like it on my arm. I think I'd rather have it in the running belt, or a fanny pack on my waist ( even if it looks silly!)


----------



## evilamc

Oo really?! I love it on my arm! They make like belt clip phone holders? Woman I used to ride with would use a belt clip then clip the phone onto the top of her boot.


----------



## egrogan

Fanny packs unite!


----------



## Drifting

This is likely going to be a lot of pictures. Just warning you now!!

First, Saturday my BO took out her camera for one last Photoshoot of Stryder.





































Then I went to move my stuff in and pay board at the place Saturday afternoon.

I also hiked some of the trails there to get a look. I didn't go too far, but I don't think they go too far anyway.

The bridge looks fun!


















Now onto Sunday!! * Our big move.*

Meeting his new field mates! The paint pony on the right was removed just after, he was only down there to keep the POA company until Stryder got there.









This might be the only time Stryder has looked big.









Stryder suddenly discovers, he has a lot of room to run!  He's never been in a field this size.









Bridge!









He says oh crap, water.








 his tail.. his tail is going bye bye.

and more pictures below!


----------



## Drifting

Post 2! More pictures










Stryder says.. Holy Cow! Look at all this room to run!





































and even more room.. run in is up this way.




















This should be really good for him. There are hills, rocks, some streams. trees.. Lots of room. He will have to learn where to put his feet and how to watch where he's going.

He tried running down this hill, ended up hitting the breaks a few times because 1) its slipper and 2) he's never ran down a hill like that before.




















After a few minutes of exploring they settled down to eat.

Stryder and his new mini-me. No idea how he keeps ending up with Ponies. Ha.

Tomorrow I may take him up and show him the indoor and the barn


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ok, now I'm officially jealous!! Wish we had fields and GREEEEEEEEN like that!!


----------



## Drifting

@;:loveshower::loveshower:

You know those days when you have a really good time with your horse, and they exceed your expectations? I had one of those. 

Took him up to the barn for the first time. The field is exactly a quarter mile away so we haven't been up there yet. Just kinda dumped him in the field yesterday and let him settle.

Grabbed him and started our hike. 










Up over the hill.. and... there is the farm.










It's a long walk.

I took him into the indoor first since we've never been in one. Walked around. He wasn't concerned.

Thank into the barn. This is where he really impressed me. He stood nicely on cross ties even with another horse in the other ally, and more people running around then he's used to. 









Then we were off to ride! But wait.. there is a horse in the ring already. We've never ridden with a horse in the ring before! :think:










He did great! Didn't even care about the other horse until they left. Mostly I think he wanted to leave too. He threw a nice buck from a stand still. :icon_rolleyes: did some trotting in the indoor and then decided to wander.


----------



## Drifting

Dare we? Oh we dared.





































and back to the barn









It was a quick ride. I lost the trail and didn't want to go further since it was getting dark. I couldn't be more impressed though. He charged right out there. I know a lot of his forward motion is being green and he doesn't know how to relax, but man oh man he was a machine. He did try to jump over a small stream though, but he walked over rocks and deep mud and over branches. 

All solo!!

:loveshower:

Just really was a rock star today.


----------



## Zexious

^Wow!
I am so impressed with how great he's doing. Really, Stryder is turning out to be a fabulous little horse!


----------



## horseluvr2524

Love Stryder! That is a really nice facility you moved to.

I wonder what it is about appys that makes them lose their manes and tails?


----------



## anndankev

Been 'Liking' a bunch of posts, but they are invisible yet in Full version. I just hit the little word anyway. LOL

Especially like this picture. I think you should enter it in the pic of the month contest. Everyone will know it's Stryder hogging the pic. LOL


----------



## egrogan

What a great adventure! Glad he did so well with all the new stuff. And I agree, your new barn looks amazing!


----------



## Drifting

horseluvr2524 said:


> Love Stryder! That is a really nice facility you moved to.
> 
> I wonder what it is about appys that makes them lose their manes and tails?


No idea, something about the LP gene I think. What happens with him is he loses all the black hair in his mane and tail, but he doesn't have a lot of white hair there so he ends up with nothing. We'll see if it re-grows back in black or stays white. When he did this his yearling year, it all grew back in black.. and then over the last winter started turning white.



egrogan said:


> What a great adventure! Glad he did so well with all the new stuff. And I agree, your new barn looks amazing!


Right? We're all kind of fancy now. It's very strange to think we're not at my old place, but I love having more room to ride. and I like Stryder having that massive field to run in


----------



## Zexious

@anndankev -- One of my favorites, too! <3<3


----------



## Dwarf

I almost went 'Heyyy I know that place!' since the far away picture of your new barn looked very similar to a barn I worked at.  Sadly not the same one though.

Anyways just wanted to say how much fun I had hearing about all your adventures with Stryder! Such a character. XD


----------



## Drifting

*// Groannnnss///*

Anyone ever go have to go to their new BO at a new, large boarding barn and be like "OH yeah btw.. I think my horse may be sick?"

Ugh, shoot me now. I took Stryder out yesterday and he was coughing up a storm, then hucked the biggest snot rocket. My Vet said it's going around (a cold) with the sudden 10 days of rain and cold temps after everyone's shed out. plus the stress of him moving. 

Thankfully he's kept in a field away from most of the other horses. If he's snotty in the morning my Vet said she'll give me two doses of Excede to give him IM, one tomorrow and one in four days and that should clear it up faster than SMZs would. He doesn't have a temperature, it's just the snots. 

It popped up in a few young stock at my old barn too after I left, so he must have picked it up there but didn't show any symptoms of it till yesterday.


Meanwhile.. I do love a horse that comes when called, especially in a large field with a lot of water in places.





He saw Canadian Geese upclose and personal yesterday. It honked and scared him, I thought it was funny (when I wasn't wondering why a giant snot rocket had just left him.)

But really man.. I feel awful. I hope the pony doesn't catch it. Thankfully were on the end of this rainy streak and the temps are going up again.


----------



## Drifting

Got some antibotics for the Stryder, who was all snotty snotty today.










This was my first time ever giving a shot  It was a big friggen needle man. He didn't care, he's good with shots











So in 4 days I'll give him the other one, and he should be all better by next weekend!

I was trying to take a picture of him shoving his face in the tree trunk but alas, he kept looking at me.


----------



## KigerQueen

i dont know where you live but it looks AMAZING! like a fairly tail land with all the trees and green! then again being in az the greenest thing i see is cactus.


----------



## Drifting

KigerQueen said:


> i dont know where you live but it looks AMAZING! like a fairly tail land with all the trees and green! then again being in az the greenest thing i see is cactus.


Green, green, green! My allergies are not amused. Everything is about bloomed though for now. Grass is popping up with all this rain we've had.

Checked Stryder on Monday and he was all coughing/snotty, but today it seemed to be gone. Still gave him the second dose of Excede though. He should be all better by this weekend if he's not already. 

I will still keep him down in his field for another week, just to make sure the Pony doesn't come down with it. I may even ride him in his field.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That gelding does an impressive mare glare. :lol:


----------



## Drifting

Yay, Stryder is snot free and has been since about Wednesday. Which means we got to play today!!

Took him up with the intention to get him use to going up to the barn area, lunged a little in the indoor. It was busy busy, lseson time and feeding time. He just wanted to take a nap.










Nooo napping!









Learning that the door does not mean he can leave. 

Back to trying to nap



























We stopped here cause.. I have no idea where to go from here. There is a girl at my barn I need to meet up with and ride with, she said she'll show me










All in all I spent 2 hours at the barn playing with my horse. That never happens. Usually it's 2 hours of chores then maybe play with my horse, but since I don't do work for board here.. all I have to do is play with my horse!

I got on from the fence, and then I had to get off because he wouldn't walk into the shadows of the forest past a water thing. So I got off and walked him into the woods then used a rock to get back on. He's a good boy. <3

I own the only western saddle at the barn, ha. We definitely stand out.


----------



## Drifting

Met up with a girl at the barn who was going to show me the trails. Turns out there really aren't any 'trails' after the bridge I was looking for. It's pretty much just 'wander around the woods.' Ha.

His new buddy, who is a bit smaller than he is. First time I've ever thought of Stryder as big.










We let them take the lead because I've never ridden Stryder with another horse before. It was a lot of half-halts and halts to keep him from getting up the other horses ****.










I ended up having to get down three times. The first because he wouldn't cross the stream. It's a really narrow little thing too, and I didn't want to fight over it with him yet. I had visions of him trying to jump it and slamming me into a tree.










I used a log to get on after that. THen I had to get down AGAIN because
1) We needed to move a giant stick and 2) He was like "Haha bridge? no."










On the way back we did ride over the bridge, so that's something. The stream we're still working on.

Saddle nearly slipped all the way over when I tried to get on the 2nd time. He's lost a bit of weight and the girth is much looser than it use to be.

3rd time I got off because of the stupid stream again. But i got on from the ground that time.. As much as I am not thrilled at some things his training did last year, at least he stands to be mounted. Also he stands when you stop him. No prancing or pawing like the other horse we were with.

He was mad to be working though, his tail was swish-swish-swishing. 











Really, he's a good boy. He did very well today despite the not wanting to cross scary stuff. It was the first time I've ever asked, we'll work on it.


----------



## Drifting

It was farrier day, time to get the tootsies done.

Waiting like a good boy.









This was the end result. Top left goes with bottom right. Top right goes with bottom left. His feet have never really been pretty, his toes are more square than round. I'm not sure how I like this farrier's trim. 










I sent the pic off to Renegade hoof boots to see if their boots could work with his foot shape. I need something to protect him against rocks on trail rides.


----------



## KigerQueen

he left the toes way to long. could have rounded then alot more!


----------



## Drifting

Yes, I think so too. I was trying to give her a chance but I'm not really thrilled with the trim. 


It was raining today but I dragged myself out to play with my pony! Where did my potato with legs go? He's all lean and fit now, running around in that 5 acre field of his.










Yay for an indoor! Doesn't he look thrilled? 




























He still did a lot of zig zagging. He likes to walk up off the natural 'path' that the other horses have made, and into the deeper stuff.

Also, when it's raining and you have to walk a 1/4 to put your horse back.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OMG! The second pic!! I'm dying!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


"What do you meeeaaaaan I still have to work?! It's all wet and rainy! We no worky when the sky's leaking like this!!"


----------



## Drifting

So we haven't done anything since that last post of mine. How awful! I didn't realize almost a month had gone by.

And when I mean anything, I mean work. But really I may have pulled him out of his field a total of twice. Though in my defense I did go to Ireland for like 7 days so.... and I was sick the week after when I came back.

All I've done is give him a bath and then put fly spray on him. Though I do need to apply Desitin to his legs, he's starting to get scratches. 




















Must be so difficult doing nothing but sleeping in the run-in all day and eating grass.










Don't laugh too long Stryder.. I'll get my motivation back and then it's game on.


----------



## Drifting

Oh it's beeen awhilee.

Hot and humid in the mid-atlantic = I haven't done anything with Stryder.

He did get his toes trimmed today. We used a new farrier, he did a roll on Stryder's toes to get his heels to come down more. Or something. I forgot what he said, but I like the trim much better.







































The white stuff is desitin. He has a fungus on his legs from the wetness but the desitin helps a lot. I had extra on my hand so I used his nose to wipe it off on. >.>


Psst.. Stryder.. why the long face? 

bwhaha.


----------



## Drifting

Okay so I have officially done nothing with Stryder all summer. But it's been hot and buggy and that is totally okay to not do anything.

This is pretty much his life.









and let me tell you, he loves his life. The grass is coming in good and he is getting fat. So, mr. man may be back in work soon.

In other news.. I'm 95% getting another horse. He is a yearling so for the next year will.. just eat. But he sure is cute.


----------



## Drifting

I will be so glad when it's fall, I hate hot. and bugs. Though at least its not as bad as it has been. 

I went and saw the derp today.









His poor, poor tail. 










Look at all that grass. I can't wait to get new-guy in that field. Speaking of, I went to see if I had a halter that fit the new guy (Whose current name is Oberon). I got a few weeks till I move him so I wanted to get a feel for handling him too. 

He is a little sun faded.


----------



## cruisinpastcurfew

What a cutie pie! My horse is the same way, he's in your face all the time. Won't stop annoying you haha! But if you want to protect from sunburn, someone recommended sunscreen for horses. I use it on my horse a lot as he also has a pink nose. I think I got the sunscreen online. He looks like such a brave horse!


----------



## Drifting

The long nose flymask works great to avoid sunburn. When he keeps it on. He is getting better about it. Though he would rather be doing this to it.
https://youtu.be/xZFjjF5ToOM


----------



## cruisinpastcurfew

Haha so silly! What a great horse  I actually didn't realize there were so many pages


----------



## DannyBoysGrace

I only read as far as the end of page but I wanted to say that he seems like an amazing horse! He reminds me of my boy when he was younger.


----------



## Drifting

Man has it been hot, hot, hot. Ugh. 

The evenings have been somewhat better. I started going over to do a little handling with Oberon. We worked on tying some yesterday to prepare him for his short trailer ride to the new barn (soooon.)










He was not amused. 











After about 10 minutes of kicking and pawing the wall, he started doing half-rears at it. I didn't have a lot of time but managed to wait till he was standing quiet to untie him. I'm hoping Wednesday is cooler so we can start earlier. I used my blocker tie ring.










He is going to be mighty handsome when he's all done growing. He string tested to 16 hands and is currently a solid 14.2 at the wither. I think he's a feb or march baby. He's bigger than Stryder was at that age, that's for sure.

He thinks he's hot-stuff, I can't wait for him to meet the POA so he can get a lesson in herd dynamics. 

Speaking of Stryder. I plan to start riding him again, maybe as soon as next week if this heat breaks. 

I stopped by and visited just as a big lightning storm was about to roll through. I don't know what was in this patch of grass but he wasn't the least bit interested in me. Usually he at least looks my way. He was way too busy gorging.










He eventually did come up when the pony did.


----------



## Drifting

So looks like the date for hauling is this Saturday! I can't wait for him to meet Stryder. I'm not really worried about quarantine because 1) he's coming from the farm I boarded Stryder at for like 3 years, and 2) he's been kept by himself all year. 


This is him in pasture condition (and wet). He's gonna be a tank of a boy I think when he's grown.










Not wet. Sun bronzeeeed










I hope to get some pictures when I turn him loose out in their field. My luck will be the boys will be in their run in, which is up and out of sight.. so he'll go up there and I own't be able to keep up and watch their meeting.


----------



## Drifting

:loveshower::loveshower:

The day is here! Oberon loaded up so nicely. He started pawing in the trailer but the ride was short. Got to the new place and turned him right out in the big field. The boys were out of sight, up the hill and behind the woods in the run in.










weeeeeeeeee










Oberon doesn't know where he is, but the grass and space are awesome and he's enjoying exploring.

Since the other geldings weren't making an appearance, I went down to pull them from their shed.










Stryder says wait a minute, there is another horse in this field! * LET ME GO GREET THIS STRANGER.
*










It didn't take them long to be buddies. 



























^^ That one picture makes Stryder look HUGE. Oberon is 14.2 so I'll take a guess and say Stryder is closing in on 15.1 (he was a solid 15h) 

I got followed as I was leaving. Apparently Stryder thinks I had something for him.




















Stryder is so happy to have a new chew toy - I mean friend. and I think Oberon will enjoy having a herd and alllllll that grass.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder is so weird.


----------



## Drifting

I feel tired this morning. You know I accidentally left the dogs outside yesterday when I went to work, and nearly did the same thing today. Had to turn around. Thankfully it wasn't hot and they don't mess with the fence, but they missed breakfast. 

The boys are settling in well together. Monday I took the little man up to the barn for the first time, let him eat up there and handled his feet since we have the farrier coming this weekend. I'm a little concerned about his weight. He's been lean all summer because he's been growing, but he seems to have dropped some the last few days. I'm hoping the huge field of grass will work its magic. Otherwise I'm going to have to get creative with his diet, I was thinking maybe adding beat pulp. 











I really am still on the fence about the name "Oberon." But nothing else has struck me yet. I can't wait till he sheds out black again. But look he has a mane! Stryder does not have a mane.. or a trail. 

Speaking of Stryder, I took him out yesterday and we went for a ride! Our first one since the middle of MAY.










He was pretty shocked about it too.

Oh man was he a snot. I rode through 3 bucks and 2 temper tantrums (Where he just stomps his feet like a toddler.) And he wanted to drop and roll in the sand. But we went through it and at the end he was more relaxed and willing.

We ended up riding a little around the farm with some other boarders after, as a reward. He does like going out.


----------



## Drifting

This is my genius way of feeding if I don't pull Oberon out. He gets way, way more grain than the two fatties (Who get a quarter scoop once a day, just so I can get a supplement in Stryder.) 












They would really like him to hurry up so they can chase him off his crumbs.












He just wants to be their friend. Stryder is mean to him, he has learned to stay out of biting distance. I am hoping in another few days Stryder won't be such a bully. 












He has the prettiest head.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace

Oberon is a name from from Game of Thrones, an amazing man, I would keep it!
haven't read the whole thread. Your horses are beautiful


----------



## Drifting

DannyBoysGrace said:


> Oberon is a name from from Game of Thrones, an amazing man, I would keep it!
> haven't read the whole thread. Your horses are beautiful


You are thinking Oberyn Martell, I think they sound just about the same. Oberon is from A Midsummer nights dream ^_^ But both good fiction-fantasy names  and thank you!


----------



## Drifting

The look when you farted and no one knows where its coming from.











One day.. One day I will put a book together of Stryder faces I capture on camera.


----------



## anndankev

He is smiling.


----------



## Drifting

Oberon doing his best Stryder impression. Sorry dude, you're not nearly as goofy as the spotted wonder.












But he sure is purdy










Unlike Stryder.. Who is more cartoonish then.. pretty 










So I have every intention of riding this weekend! It's a holiday, the weather is suppose to be not hot. We are going to start today STRYDER, be ready!

The only thing that puts a damper on everything is the maybe-tropical storm that might hit up the east coast. If it swings along Maryland then it will be a wet and windy.. BUT.. then I remember I have an indoor and no excuses (no excuses.)


----------



## Drifting

_ Rant:_ I am starting to dislike photobucket more and more. It seems whenever I think there can't be more ads, they prove me wrong and add a dozen more.


:racing::charge::falloff:

So yay me, I rode two days in a row! I did do a little ground work with Stryder the first day before I got on to get a feel for him, and because we were testing out the new outdoor ring at my barn. Still a few too many bugs for the outdoor, but it was fun.










Then today we did a little ride in the indoor with a friend, he was so good today! I did have to go get him from his run-in though. He saw me coming and wasn't the last bit interested in interrupting his nap. Took a 1/2 mile wander around the farm when we were done in the ring.











By the time we were on cross ties and untacking, his lip was hanging and he was ready to sleep. Ignore his feet, farrier comes tomorrow! I delayed his trim by 2 weeks when I found out i was getting Oberon. So they can both be done tomorrow.










And when I turned him out, he watched me walk away.











And here is a blurry shot of Obie, who is very hard to get pictures of.


----------



## Drifting

It was farrier day!

I managed to get both boys out and walk them the 1/4 mile to the barn from their field. Together! They were great, kind of wanted to do the single-file thing but I dragged them to my shoulders.

Oh look, that's me!










Yes I take a lot of pictures. 

Oberon did so good with the farrier. So did Stryder.











They are so super cute. Oberon does the baby gumming-thing to Stryder.





























I have a feeling Oberon will be as big or bigger than Stryder by spring.


----------



## KigerQueen

both are hansom! most appys i see out in az are well... if they are built they are solid colors. if they have color they are either wonky or have a massive attitude problem (hence why most done like appies out here). but im always a sucker for a good appy XD!. one day! might need to hit your breeder up.


----------



## Drifting

@KigerQueen unfortunately Stryder doesn't have the best conformation but if you're ever looking for some color in your life I could point you to a few breeders your way  Both my boys are half QH


So, after Farrier day Stryder is off. I don't know if the guy trimmed him too short, or if he got a stone bruise when we were riding Friday and the trim just exasperated the issue. I'm leaning more towards a stone bruise.

At first I thought he was being stubborn. He didn't want to go anywhere. He said nope, no way, no how. I had to pull him like this all the way to the barn. It was very unlike him but since we just started back with riding, I wanted to make sure he wasn't testing me.










Besides walking slow and not wanting to go, he didn't look off. He is not normally a slow walker.

We tacked up and I decided to try him out in the indoor.

He was forward and normal on the soft sand.











I tried to ride him out of the indoor, something that he loves (to ride around the farm) and he didn't want to leave the sand. I managed to get him out on the driveway and BOOM.. dead lame. He was hobbling with me on him.

So now I know he wasn't faking. Sorry Kid, I did have to check.

I picked both his feet and one seemed a little ouchy when I pressed on it, so I am GUESSING stone bruise. It could really be the trim though too, its so hard to know.

I'm so bummed. At the moment I"m just letting him rest in his field. It's supposed to be hot this week, so we weren't going to do much anyway. If it gets notably worse or doesn't heal up on its own in a week or so I'll have to investigate. 













At least Obie finally makes a friend out of one of the two geldings.


----------



## Drifting

maybe he was just trimmed a little too short? made him ouchy. Ugh. I guess we'll find out if it goes away in a week or two when he grows out some hoof.. and then we'll see if it happens with his next trim or not.


----------



## Drifting

I ain't got no pictures, but a few random things for today.

1) They took the pony out of the field. He had really bad sores on his lower legs from the bugs and they're going to try to treat it. So now Obi and Stryder will be forced to be friends. I hope the pony comes back, it's easier with 3 in the field when I have to take one out. I'm a little worried about leaving Oberon alone there for extended periods, but I think he'll be okay. There is a field with horses in it behind theirs, its just hard to see.

2) I bought Stryder a pair of hoof boots. Cavallo Entry Level boots to be more specific. They were on sale and 39 and some change a piece. I wanted to get him some boots because Maryland is all rocks, and I hope to trail ride with him this fall. These are a good starter boot, and I may upgrade next spring if these work out well.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder's moving much better. Test will be when I go pull him out to ride again but since I"m leaving for a few days this weekend that won't be till I come back.

I fed late last night and watched as deer after deer ducked the fence and ran across the field. Some came quite close.










This picture is a little deciving. While Oberon is a few inches shorter than Stryder, it makes them look almost the same size.











without the pony in the field they are forced to be friends.











Poor.. Poor Stryder's tail.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder got some sneakers! 










Man is he awkward looking. He kind of looks like he's growing again.










He was not sure what to think of them, though seemed to move out well. They are a smidge too big but I don't know if I want to get the size smaller or not. I need to look at them again. They don't twist when he moves in them, but I can wiggle them by hand from side to side. The website says a little wiggle is okay, just as long as they don't twist. Maybe I can tighten them a little more by the velcro.


In other news my friend's friend bought a big 17h fresian/tb (mostly Fresian) and brought him to my barn. She's been taking lessons for a year but the kind that the horse is already tacked up and waiting. So she doesn't know anything about basic horse keeping. I have dedicated this week to trying to teach her the basics. My main goal is getting her to where she can get her horse out of the field safely and put him back. He is a good boy and seems to be very gentle. I'm totally going to try to ride him


----------



## Drifting

I hopped on friday and took a little ride, tested out the boots. I'm not use to hearing them so that was the only strange thing about them. Stryder did great, I don't think he really noticed they were there.




























Pretty pretty pretty. With the high temperatures I forget its almost fall, at least until I see the trees changing color. I need a truck and trailer so we can go explore. 











Lookit Stryder looking like a mature horse. 


And the elusive Oberon, who is very hard to get pictures of. I haven't done anything with him since farrier day, but there is this great tree in their field that I think I'm going to aquatint him with.. for a few tying lessons.


----------



## Drifting

Woo, man. Back to riding and I am already worn out!

So, fun news! My barn is taking a team to a local "Poker Prance' for Breast cancer. I think it's just like a semi-timed trail ride. Anyway, I signed up to go! We're only doing walk/trot as a group. It may be a bit much for Stryder's first off-farm trail ride, but it may be the only one I get to do this fall. 

But that means we gotta ride to get in shape for it! I have 3 weeks. 

Our ride yesterday didn't go so well. There were 2 other horses in the ring and Stryder wanted to see what he could get away with. Also he felt off balance almost the whole time.










Todays' ride was much better. We worked on rhythm at a walk trot and trying to get those leg cues down better, and a little bending as well. 


We were outside and alone but we'll ride again with others tomorrow or Sunday. A few days of consistent work and he should work that snotty out.


----------



## EquineBovine

So I've just read the whole thread (sorry for blowing up the like button!!) and Stryder is the most awesome horse! Looks like you're having heaps of fun with him! Can't wait to see how your little guy grows too!  
(Also, epic tack colours!)


----------



## Drifting

EquineBovine said:


> So I've just read the whole thread (sorry for blowing up the like button!!) and Stryder is the most awesome horse! Looks like you're having heaps of fun with him! Can't wait to see how your little guy grows too!
> (Also, epic tack colours!)


I logged into 59 likes!! That's the most ever for me, haha.
Stryder is a lot of fun, he definitely has some personality. I'm glad I didn't sell him last year when he was a tiny thing and I was having a panic attack that he was going to be pony size.

We rode again today. Weather is getting cooler and its much more comfortable to get out and work. We w/t and did a few strides of a canter - just learning to stay on the rail and at the pace I set. He always wants to rush into a trot, until he realizes its work carting my butt around then he doesn't want to do it anymore.

I broke out the Halloween Halter. I've had this thing longer than Stryder.









And then there's the other one, who is shedding out to his black coat. He has the prettiest little canter, very slow rocking horse. He has none of Stryder's speed.


----------



## EquineBovine

:shock: wow! Sorry! :rofl:
He really is beautiful that little man of yours. Stryder...is interesting inkunicorn: I do love him though haha You've done so well!


----------



## Drifting

EquineBovine said:


> :shock: wow! Sorry! :rofl:
> He really is beautiful that little man of yours. Stryder...is interesting inkunicorn: I do love him though haha You've done so well!


bwhaha, nothing to be sorry about :loveshower:
:loveshower::rofl:

And yeah Stryder is.. interesting. That's pretty much how i describe him. Once Oberon gets his black hair and some weight/growth to him, he's going to be beautiful. All black with just a lacey white blanket.. and that long mane! He has so much more hair then Stryder


----------



## Drifting

Woo, we had a rodeo today.

First I'll mention I didn't ride Monday or Tuesday, , to give Stryder (and myself a break) and also because I had other things to do on Monday.

So Stryder has really gotten into the habit of trying to buck when he doesn't want to do something. We had all summer off, so I am hoping a few more weeks of consistent work will snap him out of it. I try to make punishment swift as soon as he does it. 

Yesterday we went to ride in the indoor and as soon as I got on, he was up and ready to act a fool when he noticed he had an audience. So we walked out (me still on him) and went to the uncrowded outdoor and did some trot canter transitions under saddle. He's all ready to go until he realizes I will continue to make him trot, and that's hard work and he doesn't really want to do that.

After 10 minutes of trotting with a few strides of canter work (Until he stopped bucking at the transitions) we went back to the indoor to ride with the people there. 

He was much better, and much more relaxed. 

Today was a different story. I had every intention of doing some ground work with him before I got on but someone was right behind me wanting to ride so I hopped on instead (in the indoor) so we could practice walking nicely with other horses in the ring.

As soon as he took a few strides, he stopped. I asked/told him to walk again and he bucked from a stand still. So we did a few circles to work that out. Then we were heading along the indoor and he lost his mind. He did his flying side-ways leap, spin on his back leg spook. It was the first time I ever had to sit it, but I sat it! 

Turns out the farm owners had pulled up and were unloading straw bales, hay and pumpkins right in front of the indoor entrance. He'd only caught a glimpse but it had spooked him. We stood for a minute till he calmed down then I got off and lunged him right in front of where they were decorating. 

Then I got back on and we had a nice little ride, with no further protests from him.


So crossing fingers the more we ride, the more he settles into working with less squealing about it. I know what he needs, wet saddle pads and MILES. So hopefully now that we're full swing in fall I can get my butt to working him.


I do love his color


----------



## EquineBovine

Well done! He'll come round. At least he has some get up and go. My almost 4 year old just wants to plod. She's got a beautiful canter but would much rather walk, smell the roses and say hello to every one. Bloody boring.


----------



## Drifting

We had a much better ride today. I did about 5 minutes worth of ground work with him, just a quick lunge in each direction and some hind quarter yielding. The difference was night and day, he was relaxed and no hint of protest during our ride. 

Ignore that his noseband is way too low. I thought I fixed it till I saw the pictures.










He has no chest. None at all. He's all neck.

But look, there's a rare picture of me on him.


----------



## EquineBovine

You look great on him! What a dude!  LOVE the tack


----------



## Drifting

EquineBovine said:


> You look great on him! What a dude!  LOVE the tack


He is totally a dude, haha. 

Fun filled horsie weekend. Since I go up everyday (self care boarder) I always seem to have so many updates!

Stryder and I had our 4th ride of the week Saturday, where we worked w/t staying on the rail then doing circles around jumps. To give him and me a break from ring work, we went out around the farm as well and did some hill work on a small incline behind a field. He kept trying to rush down it so we kept going up it till he'd walk.










He is starting to stretch down into the bit some at the walk and occasionally the trot. Part of me knows it's because he's trying to pull it out of my hands, but the other part of me allows it so he can start to use his back more. Just as long as he doesn't actually pull hard.

Then we have this spooky picture. It's very Halloweeny. I took it because all the horses were poking their heads out wondering who this spotted dude was.












Sunday I gave Stryder a break and decided to pull Oberon out to look him over and brush him down. 

They raced me to the gate. They know it's feeding time when I come calling.










This about sums up their relationship. Oberon is getting good at dodging Stryder's teeth. Stryder better watch out, another few months/ year and that boy may be bigger than him. I do not think this is going to last forever.











I took the wiggle-boy out and let him eat up at the barn. Then brushed him down. I need to find a good tree to tie him to for awhile, he does *not* like standing still. Meanwhile Stryder was having a fit in his pasture, and I don't think its because he was left alone. I'm pretty sure he was just mad he didn't get to come out too.










I can't wait till he finishes shedding out all that sunburnt hair.











I can almost see the adult horse in him. Almost.


----------



## Tazzie

I think Oberon is going to mature into a handsome boy! And I'm glad Stryder is coming along so well  I LOVE the spooky picture :lol:


----------



## Drifting

We had a lazy day ride today, didn't push him to work and he wasn't interested in being the forward snot he can sometimes be. We still rode for over an hour. First alone in the outdoor, then in the Indoor with a bunch of other people. It was good for him to be where other horses were being ridden.

I love this picture. So much color.


----------



## Drifting

Ok.. Ok.. I am *super excited* about tomorrow. It's the Poker-Prance supporting Breast Cancer that's going on at a local state park. The trail is about 3.8 miles, and it will be Stryder's first time off farm trail-riding. I feel confident he will do great. A little forward, but great.

We've been riding at least 4 days for the past 2/3 weeks and are as ready as we are going to be. 










I have a pink pad, and pink loop reins. I am trying to tie it into the turquoise. I also put his snug-pax saddle bags on. They are awesome.
.










Then I took my helmet home and tried to make a 'hellhat.' I only had a few little things since, lets face it I don't wear pink. So with a cheapy hat and an old belt... and some beady things.. presto.










I am going to do my hair pink, and spray pink spots between his black ones. I will be sure to post pictures and a full report tomorrow. Wish me luck! I am sure he will do great!


----------



## Drifting

:loveshower:*STRYDER WAS GREAT*:loveshower:


I could not be prouder. He stepped right on the horse trailer and when we got there, tied nicely so I could tack him up. He wasn't looky, even though we were next to a busy road and there were about 50 other trailers around. 

I got on and he hung out, just standing around until we were all ready. He was a total pro. It took us about 2 hours to do, and at first he would lead but by the end of it he was tired and was happy to hang back and just follow. He acted like he does this all the time.

When I woke up this morning it was to howling wind and rain. Thankfully the rain stopped, but man was it windy! 

Now for some pictures! You can't go to a breast cancer event and not paint your horse pink. It's mandatory.



























Waiting for everyone to finish tacking up so we can go!

We crossed this big bridge that went up over the road.


















This is the last bend we led from, there was a big scary tree that he wasn't sure of so we let someone take the lead. Then we hit all gravel roads and he had to tip-toe until we got fields again.

And another bridge!


















I couldn't get him to go in the water, but in his defense the 7 other horses we were with kept stirring it up and bumping us around. He did lick it, so I guess that's something.

and done! Notice the lack of trailers now? We were some of the last to come in.











He was one tired dude.










So we had a great time and I am super pleased with how he did. He didn't put one hoof wrong. Not bad for a first time out dude, not bad.


----------



## EquineBovine

Well done!!!:loveshower:
Great photos! Looks like so much fun and a huge event! You should be proud of yourself and your lil pony!


----------



## Drifting

Sooo.. Got some more fun news today. We were one of five high-hands in the Poker part of the trail ride, so we won a gift card to the feed store that hosted it. That was awesome to find out  I don't know how much it's for, I'll probably use it for feed, but still it's icing on the cake after an already victorious day


Meanwhile: Here is the handsome Obie whose black coat is really starting to come in. 









And I washed the pink off Stryder before his winter coat could really set in. I missed a few spots but oh well.


----------



## Mulefeather

Was that at Fair Hill? It looks very familiar!!


----------



## Drifting

Mulefeather said:


> Was that at Fair Hill? It looks very familiar!!


Yes!! Put on by Oxford Feed the "Pink Poker Prance." It was on the carriage trails too and there was a cute mini pulling a cart wearing a pink tutu


----------



## PoptartShop

I ride RIGHT near Fair Hill!!!! That's so awesome. Hey neighbor!!! 

Beautiful pictures. Great job!!!


----------



## Drifting

@PoptartShop when I get my own truck and trailer I am hoping to make fair hill a monthly thing. I love riding there, its a 45 minute trailer ride give or take traffic.

Since I'm stuck at the barn, I decided Stryder and I are going to brave the roads.









He has no idea where we're going.




























He isn't a big fan of drains.










We have to pass Stryder's field to get back to the barn. Oberon wasn't sure what we were doing.










<3 My handsome, brave boy. I think we'll do this once a weekend, explore the roads. A few cars passed. Even a motorcycle and he didn't seem worried about any of the road traffic. Granted he's been pastured on a busy road for most of his life so he's use to it.


----------



## PoptartShop

He is soooooo handsome. Can't get over those colors on him! He looks so good in the lime & blue too. Love it!  Glad he's comfortable with exploring the roads! 
Yeah, I need to get up there soon myself. Such beautiful trails!


----------



## Drifting

Been a few dayssss... 

I didn't ride at all M-W, just went and fed the ponies. Had a little bit of excitement when a tree fell on the fence, but they left it alone and we managed to get it fixed.










I was doing some google-earth shots and there are a whole bunch of hay/corn fields behind my barn. I am going to find out who owns them so I can get permission to ride along the edges of them. Also, my very first horse that I sold a few years ago is boarded less than a 1/4 mile away (if I can use the hay field) so I'm going to take Stryder on a visit.

I had to find a way to said fields though, so we hand walked yesterday through the woods. Startled a bunch of deer. They didn't bother Stryder, he was just looking at the hay field going.. Dinner? Grabbing mouthfuls of whatever he could get.











If I can get permission to ride along the edge once its mowed, there's a corn field just beyond it.. and another corn field.. then a bigger hay field. So lots more riding room!! Lets be honest though, we all know this weekend I'm going to try to ride along the edge of it. I'm a rebel. The woman that owns the horse I use to own has permission to ride on the corner of the fields, so I'm going to use that as my excuse (and I am going to visit said woman!)


We got back from our little hand-walk (its only a 10 minute walk through the woods) and tacked up to ride a little. I didn't realize just how 'little' we rode till I realized it was only 20 minutes and I was off again. Ah well.










He's a handsome cuss.

There is something oddly satisfying about being in charge of feeding your own horses. As much as I liked full care and not having to go to the barn if I didn't want too, I really enjoy tossing out hay and watching them move from pile to pile.











Oberon is getting so dark.


----------



## EquineBovine

Oberon is really prettying up!


----------



## Drifting

@EquineBovine Thanks! He is getting there! He is covered in a horrible case of rain rot atm. Even though I had him on a supplement with vitamin A, I didn't realize their analysis was "By the pound" and not by the ounce. Hopefully it clears up soon. He's a bit thinner than I would like too, but he's been growing growing growing. Once I get a roundbale out I think he'll fatten up some more.


----------



## Drifting

So my problem a few weeks ago, where I wasn't sure if it was a stone bruise or the trim.. is solved. It's the trim. Farrier came today and Stryder is ouchy. I'm going to give this guy one more shot - and tell him not to trim him so short, otherwise I'm going to need to get a new farrier :sad:


On an unrelated note. Stryder is officially a solid 15.1. I sticked him today.. And if this picture is anything to go by, he is still growing.










Doesn't he look thrilled? He says "Mom my feet are ouchy."

But man oh man sometimes I get a good picture and he's just so pretty with his colors.









Oberon ain't looking too shabby himself now that he's back to being jet black.


----------



## Mulefeather

Poor Stryder. Hopefully the farrier will listen. 

And that middle pic!! *FANS SELF*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I almost wonder if Oberon is a smoky black. The hair on the insides of his ears and his extreme fading make me think so.


----------



## Drifting

@Mulefeather I know right? He's so cute! @DraftyAiresMum I think that's just the appaloosa bronzing/sun fading. His hair sunburned really bad this year. Both his parents are bay. I don't know how he managed to come out black. Hopefully he won't fade so bad next year, we have a lot more shade where I board right now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sounds like his parents were both heterozygous for agouti and he just happened to not get either one of their agouti genes. :lol:


----------



## Topaz17

*Maryland*



Drifting said:


> :loveshower:*STRYDER WAS GREAT*:loveshower:
> 
> 
> I could not be prouder. He stepped right on the horse trailer and when we got there, tied nicely so I could tack him up. He wasn't looky, even though we were next to a busy road and there were about 50 other trailers around.
> 
> I got on and he hung out, just standing around until we were all ready. He was a total pro. It took us about 2 hours to do, and at first he would lead but by the end of it he was tired and was happy to hang back and just follow. He acted like he does this all the time.
> 
> When I woke up this morning it was to howling wind and rain. Thankfully the rain stopped, but man was it windy!
> 
> Now for some pictures! You can't go to a breast cancer event and not paint your horse pink. It's mandatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for everyone to finish tacking up so we can go!
> 
> We crossed this big bridge that went up over the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last bend we led from, there was a big scary tree that he wasn't sure of so we let someone take the lead. Then we hit all gravel roads and he had to tip-toe until we got fields again.
> 
> And another bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get him to go in the water, but in his defense the 7 other horses we were with kept stirring it up and bumping us around. He did lick it, so I guess that's something.
> 
> and done! Notice the lack of trailers now? We were some of the last to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was one tired dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we had a great time and I am super pleased with how he did. He didn't put one hoof wrong. Not bad for a first time out dude, not bad.



Where in Maryland was this ride? Marriottsville? Looks like it could've been Fair Hill, PA.
Congrats on the first trail ride, and sure you are looking forward to many more!


----------



## Topaz17

Ok, I just scrolled back a bit, and saw it is Fair Hill.
Where did you get that pretty bridle?? Love the colors - lime/yellow and turquoise! Colors like the Miami Dolphins, smile . Looks great on him. Is it biothene?


----------



## Drifting

Yup, the maryland size of Fair Hill! Wish I could go every weekend
It is biothane. I got my set off Trail Blazer's tack on facebook, she is super reasonable. The matching pad is a Diamond Wool one


----------



## Drifting

Nothing much to report! The BO put out roundbales so I'm not throwing hay, though these two are going to go through it real quick (Its one of the smaller rouund bales.) I'm keeping some baled hay on the side to feed between them, since I like to give a little more hay than the BO usually gives out. Its been 2 days and Stryder already has a hay belly going on. He'll be a potato with legs by December. I switched him to a ration balancer.











I also upgraded to Easyboot Gloves, and sold the Cavallo's I bought. They were nice boots but just a little too big. I had the fit-kit for the gloves and a size 2 seemed to fit good and snug. We'll cross fingers.

Meanwhile I got permission from the property owner to put a eye hook in one of the half dead trees. I need to raise it, but it acts as a good tying place for now. Used my blocker tie ring. Stryder was not amused.











I am sure Oberon will be even less amused, but I want to tire him out a little before I tie him there.


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL that's an awesome shot!:grin: Loving the pictures!!


----------



## Drifting

Back to work!

We upgraded from our Cavallo E.L.B boots to Easyboot Gloves. The Cavallo were twisting and I wasn't sure they'd stay put if we did any long trail riding. The gloves are tight and secure and he moved great with them (On the ground.) 










We will try them out on a ride tomorrow. I know the slit in the front is suppose to be more stretched, but these were really tight on his foot and I didn't want to go down another size. I let him wear them for 20 minutes or so to try them out, than we went in the indoor.










So I switched up their diet some. I was feeding Purina Ultimum but it really didn't have the protein level I wanted for Oberon. So without going into a huge story, they're on a 14% and I forgot what a little extra protein does for Stryder. He was ready to go go go!

We had a great ride. Lots of trotting and cantering and walking and he was still ready to zoom zoom zoom. He was drenched by the end of it so I got to break out my cooler. 










Tomorrow I think we'll go on an adventure. Find a trail or two, or road riding.


----------



## Drifting

Oh man I think I got a sunburn.

We went on our adventure! 3 miles of it! Stryder was a star. One of my friends was following on one of her horses, but I think he would have been just as good alone. The easyboot gloves did a great job, I could tell he was much more comfortable over rocks.

This is pretty much going to be a bunch of ear shots. To make a long story short there is a gate with an access road behind it I"ve been eyeing. So we rode to the gate! Stryder was a pro at walking over a big fallen down log to get beyond the gate. He was like "I got this."

Leavin' the farm to get to the road.






























The mystery gate! Time to explore.




























So it went about a quarter mile or more to this big area of cell phone towers and things. There's a road you can ride down to the next road but they were out working and we decided to turn around to stay out of the way.

back to the barn!



















Not done yet.. let's go ride to the hay field.





























So it took us a little over an hour to walk about 3 miles. Stryder has a very forward walk, so he covered a lot of ground quickly. The other horse was often quite a bit behind us, but he did great too. Cars passed us, we had to step in ditches.. There were rocks and logs and branches to duck under.

The easyboot gloves did fabulous, really happy with them today.

Stryder's such a rock star. We'll go out again tomorrow.


----------



## Drifting

Posted some fall pictures too  in the picture threads
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/fall-picture-time-731994/


----------



## EquineBovine

Aaaa!! So jealous! I'm waiting on my farrier so haven't ridden at all for a while, I'm getting withdrawals!!! 
Where'd you get the boots from? I'd love to the try and find some for my big girl as I really don't like putting shoes on her and they always seem too small any way


----------



## Drifting

They are Easyboot Gloves from EasyCare. You can order a iit to help you measure and get the right fit. I am happy with them so far. We will see how they do in the mud once winter hits. 
I actually purchased them from valleyvet cause they were haveing a $10 off sale (per boot)


----------



## Drifting

Another day, another adventure. I can see myself not getting anything done on the weekends if I keep this up. I guess I need to do better time management (8 hours at the barn Saturday, 3 today.)

First, Stryder and I went to go visit a friend whose a little over a 1/2 mile away. She owns Drifter, who was my very first horse I bought 7 years ago.










We had to go through a hay field, and the edge of a corn field to get there.

But Drifter! :loveshower:










I haven't seen him in over a year. I told her next time she better be tacked up so we can go riding together!

Stryder continues to impress me. It's like he's been my exploring-buddy his whole life. I tied him while I visited and he was just chill.. Trying to untie himself, but chill. Wasn't worried about where he was, wasn't looky. Just wanted something to eat.










Super happy with him. I know he's going to bulk some at water crossings or ditches, but we'll get there when we get there.

We got back to the barn, untacked and I was halfway down to walking Stryder to his field when my Barn Owner drove by. There is a horse loose! The only horse down that way is... Oberon. :neutral:

Turns out Oberon had tried to jump out of his field. And by try I mean he was successful. 










So apparently what had happened was, the property owner was in the woods close to the field putting leaves there ( I guess it's where he dumps his fall leaves.) So Oberon was like OMGWTF ARE YOU DOING THERE?!?! Then... the Property Owner spooked all the deer in said woods, and they came crashing out into the field near Oberon.. and Obie LOST IT. He tried to jump out of his field! Well he did jump out of his field, he just took a fence board with him.


He did get a few scratches but seems ok. I silvers sprayed his ouchies and gave him a gram of bute because I'm sure he'll swell up somewhere. 










He says ouchies. 

I'm going to see if that pony is coming back to the field. I'd like a 3rd to keep Oberon company while I take out Stryder. Course I don't want a 3rd so much I'd go buy one.. That would be silly wouldn't it? :think:


Anyway.. Weekend is over, I managed to get some house-work done.. We're back in the indoor ring over the week cause of lack of light after work. Next weekend I'm going to try to extend my riding to 4-6 miles instead of the 1-3 I did this weekend.


----------



## Drifting

I rode a bit Monday in the ring. That wasn't that fun, but we did about 40 minutes and neither one of us were particularly thrilled to be in it. 

Got out today, left work a little early to try and make use of the weather. 75 degrees! It rained a little around noon but cleared up by the time I tacked up. This time I brought the hand pruners so I could trim some trail. Stryder didn't particularly want to trim the trails though. He wanted to go onward! I got some branches down though. Took 2 miles till he slowed down to a mosey. :cowboy: Unfortunately we only did 2 miles.

Some pictures!


































And we found where the hunters play. In the middle of this really nice big hay field with mowed edges. We trotted along the edge, which turned into a canter because Stryder was -ready- to go faster. I got him under control, but I'm not going to lie - it was fun! He sort-of shied on the edge, but that was due to the hunters tent. We were walking and he just stepped further left.. that was about the extent of it.










See it? Maybe I can catch the hunter-dude and ask what times he and his friends will be out there. I'd really like to ride more that way. 
You know what I'm looking forward too? Snow. How fun would it be to ride in the snow there?











So we only did 2.18 miles and it took us 48 minutes. It probably wouldn't have taken us that long but I kept stopping to trim some branches back out of my way. My goal is to do 50 miles before the 1st of the year. I am at 17. I got big plans for this sunday, I'm road-riding down to a state park that has a 3 mile trail loop. It should be fun. 











Oberon's good. No pictures of him this time. I should try to start ponying him, then he can come too. Actually that sounds like a fantastic plan for Saturday. I will test out ponying Obie off Stryder in the field, and see how it goes.


----------



## EquineBovine

Good luck with Obie! How is he healing up?
You've got some beautiful places to ride! Loving all the photos!


----------



## Drifting

EquineBovine said:


> Good luck with Obie! How is he healing up?
> You've got some beautiful places to ride! Loving all the photos!


He is all better! The scratch marks were just that. I was a little worried he'd hit the fence harder than it looked, so kept an eye for swelling or stiffness but he was fine and dandy.

Dandy enough that Stryder and I picked him up for his very first pony.. And Stryder's first time trying to pony. I did a little riding in a field to see how Stryder's mood was, then rode down and haltered Oberon and off we went! A few loops inside the fence to make sure no one was going to kill me.










The only problem with Oberon is his speed is usually 'slow and easy.' Stryder's speed is "Onward!" So we had some pulling issues, but Oberon learned to keep up for the most part. 

I felt comfortable enough to take Obie into the woods, and even through some of the hay field.










Then we walked back down to stand by the road a moment.










The pony-ride ended up being almost 2 solid miles. Stryder was still eager to move on though so we dropped Oberon off and hit the rode.










We did a total of 6 miles all together. That earned Stryder a peppermint, and a bite of my Peanut butter sandwich.. which he promptly spit out. I'm still over the moon that I can not only ride solo, but I can ride solo just about anywhere. We had a motorcycle pass us, cars, and bicyclists with their blinking lights and what was he the most looky at? A ditch on the side of the rode. 










The above picture is Stryder waiting for me to untack him. I left the cross ties off for a minute to see how far I could go, and I put his bridle back in the tack room and chatted with someone.. and Stryder was still there, untied, waiting for me to finish.


Tomorrow is another adventure, out on the rode and then into a state forest. I have my plan down, should be a good 8 mile ride.


----------



## Drifting

Adding this picture because I love it, and it shows the difference in their personality. Oberon is very "No pictures please! " While Stryder poses and eyeballs the camera, "You getting my good side?"


----------



## evilamc

Ha sure you weren't on Jax Monday? He turns into demon pony in the ring. He HATES it! I feel like some of it is him feeding off my boredem in the ring doing circles.....so he tries to make it..."interesting".

How'd you like the gloves? I'm SO happy to report that Orianna wore the gloves today WITH the bell boots over top...and did not lose a boot the entire ride!!!!!!!! She seems so much happier in the boots.


----------



## Drifting

evilamc said:


> Ha sure you weren't on Jax Monday? He turns into demon pony in the ring. He HATES it! I feel like some of it is him feeding off my boredem in the ring doing circles.....so he tries to make it..."interesting".
> 
> How'd you like the gloves? I'm SO happy to report that Orianna wore the gloves today WITH the bell boots over top...and did not lose a boot the entire ride!!!!!!!! She seems so much happier in the boots.


OOooo the bell boots worked them?

The gloves are amazing. Stryder moves out so confident over gravel and rocks now. Though he's a jerk when you go to put them on. He will drop all his weight on you, to try to make you let go. Today I started jabbing him with the sharp end of a hoof pick. He ain't even hurtin, he's just being a butt.


----------



## evilamc

Ahahaha! I have to use a rubber mallet to get them on ****, they deal with it. I do like the gloves a lot though. Ori's hooves aren't the ideal shape for them but they stayed on through mud/gaiting/cantering/lots of rocks today...and pretty sure its thanks to the bell boots! You can hear her hitting them all the time lol! Everytime I hear it I'm like "and that would of ripped a boot off....and that would have too".


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Do you know stryders lineage? He has some features that looks EXACTLY the same as Trouble. His nose/head is shaped the exact same! I'm so glad I found this thread! Trouble just turned three, he's half paint. Love the appy-tude!


----------



## Drifting

@WhattaTroublemaker Yes, he's actually 1/2 QH. Rolling River Blue Appaloosa is his pedigree. He's a clown.


----------



## EquineBovine

Well done!! I tried ponying my guys and it's a bloody nightmare. Martha doesn't like the rope on her butt, Panacea wants to nibble bottoms, Ham wants to be in front (his tiny legs are surprisingly fast) and Freya is too fast for everyone. Hats off to you!


----------



## Drifting

I put on sunblock and I still feel like I got sunburned.

Took Stryder out to the forest/park place I wanted to go to. Got a little worried when I saw two cars parked outside the gate but the website specifically says they do not allow hunting on Sunday. So if they were hunting, I was riding all up in that singing my head off.

Some pictures. Stryder did awesome as usual. We had a small argument when we reached a creek, which was barely even full cause we've been so dry, but after standing and staring and snorting at it he finally decided he would walk through.










It was such a long ride down the road. Took us about 30 minutes just to get to it (2+ miles). I did a little trotting and a stretch of canter just to pass the time faster. though there isn't much room to do that.











Yay finally here! I've never been before, thankfully it's really easy to follow the trail. We had to step over some logs and go up or down hills.. and there's the creek Stryder wasn't keen on passing.


Halfway around I got down for a minute.. and he started eating the trees. 



















Yay for bridge crossings.










All in all it was a nice little ride. I was hung-over so wasn't feeling it that much, but I had looked forward to it all week and would be darned if I skipped it. By the time we were on the way back I was starving though, thankfully I had the foresight to pack a PBJ sandwich and shove it in my saddle bag. I need to bring an extra bottle of water though. 

On the way back we had two small jump-spook-in-places on the road. One, I think we startled a deer and that startled Stryder. The second was at some weird house that Stryder didn't like. Its overgrown with vegetation and there are chickens. He doesn't like when he can't see things.


Did 7.07 miles. We may go somewhere else next weekend. A friend of mine is off work and wants to trailer out, so hopefully we can go! I'll be glad when Hunting season is over. I'm going to have to keep myself at the barn during firearm season (Which is only 2 weeks).


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad you are getting out onto the trails, and I hope hauling out to another works out!

Yeah, rifle season is soon... hopefully you can still get out somewhat though. Around noon would typically be your safest bet to ride during that time, and wear BRIGHT colors (though looks like you already rock that :lol


----------



## Drifting

Oh yeah we rock the bright colors. With the neon yellow on Stryder and I wear a orange/yellow vest. and I play music on my phone, and usually whistle and or sing to the tunes... when my head isn't pounding because I had too much wine the night before. :icon_rolleyes:

Sometimes I sing "If you're hunting and you know it don't shoot us!"


----------



## Tazzie

Haha! That's a pretty amusing tune! And oh yes, I HATE being hungover... as I sip on hot chocolate with a caramel whiskey and creme liqueur haha!


----------



## Mulefeather

Such beautiful fall riding pics! Also, what brand are the hoof boots you're using? Since we have a lot of roads out here and I could conceivably ride to some other trails, I'm going to be looking at getting Sully a set. There are apparently some clip-on ones now, too.

And oh jeez I hate hangovers too. Boyfriend and I discovered a great trick, though. We get fruit-flavored Pedialyte and drink about 8-10 oz before we go to bed on a drinking night. Part of what causes hangovers is that alcohol is a diuretic, and when you pee a lot you're losing electrolytes as well as water. People think water alone will help, but you've got to replace the salts as well - part of why Gatorade contains sodium and other electrolytes.


----------



## Drifting

@Tazzie I am going to steal your hot chocolate recipe and put it in a thermos for trail rides. I'll be the only person riding with a to-go coffee container. 
@Mulefeather They are easy boot gloves. I got the fit kit so I could try them and see which fit the best. I need a pair for his back feet but I'm not sure they'd fit them as well (the shapes a little different.) But so far they're working wonderfully. Its been so dry that we haven't really had a chance to ride in the mud yet though.


----------



## Tazzie

I think you'd like it, if you like caramel :lol: I put just enough to taste in it, and it's pretty darn amazing! Riding with a to-go container of it sounds perfect to me on these fall days!


----------



## Drifting

I wish I had caramel liquor to try your recipe out tomorrow, @tazzzie. We're hitting Fair Hill (a big state park in MD) and its going to be cold! Brrr.. But i forgot to stop at the liquor store.


I didn't post in here all week! Gasp! 

Tuesday and Friday we did ring work in the sand ring. My friend had her children with her so I pretended they were cows and let Stryder chase them around. Probably a bad habit but it was a good work out.

Today we did 5.25 miles on some new roads and new trails! I posted most of it in the Trail Riders section, but here are a few fun pictures.



















I love that we can go out alone. It's my most favorite thing ever. Also I love that he doesn't spook. Though he did give me an argument about passing some hedges. Hedges are scary.


Cars were flyin by us, there were cows.. equipment. A good confidence building kinda day.

And then there's this black fuzzy thing, who I need to start doing some ground work with. He was giving me ****y faces when I went in to say hello.












Tomorrow we are trailering out! to the same place we did the poker prance a few weeks ago. I got my sunblock and chapstick ready, gonna bring some water and a PB&J. Wooo fun weekend!


----------



## Tazzie

Awww! You'll have to stop! I got mine from Ole' Smokey Moonshine. It's actually a caramel flavored Tennessee whiskey :wink:

Now I want some... But 8 am is a HORRIBLE time to start drinking hahah

I'm super glad your ride went well! And have fun on the ride!

Oberon is so adorable!


----------



## KigerQueen

the new megasus shoes migh work well for your guys. snap on and go lol! im thinking of getting a set for our old horse.


----------



## Drifting

@Tazzie 8am is not too early to start, as long as it's the weekend. That's what mimosas are for.

@KigerQueen I saw those. I am going to wait to see how they test out with endurance riders first. They look smart though!

Ahh... my own Journal. Where I can sing my horse phrases and not feel too bad about it. :loveshower::loveshower: Have I mentioned how much I love him?

Granted I've owned him since he was 4 months old. I have waited *4 years* to do what we have been doing (trail riding.) FOUR YEARS. 



We trailered out today with some friends at fairhill. You can see a lot of the pictures here http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/2016-rides-share-your-653569/

We had a great time. Stryder was his usual rock-star self. The only time he gave a little bit of hesitation was 1) When there was a pipe at the entrance of the trail and he didn't want to cross it.. and 2) Some random people he could barely see, he was like "Newp!" 


Here are some of my favorite pictures.










Size difference. Out with a draft-cross.



















And going downn.... Stryder's like "You're kidding right?" bwhaha.










We got to do some training with water. I love this picture, it came out so clear.











^ This one just makes me laugh. We had just loaded the big draft cross and Stryder was determined to find out where his new friend had gone. *Cries* his tail tho











My tired boy. We did 6 miles and he could have done a little more, he still had some gas in the engine. We trotted and cantered and had a generally outstanding time. 

I'm at 42 miles! If the weather is nice, I may make my 50 mile goal by next weekend. Going to have to raise that. I have been averaging about 12 miles a weekend the last 2 weeks, I think (?) Or just last weekend? Who knows. I'm going to try to shoot for 10 miles a day (Sat/Sun) coming December I think. We'll see, weather permitting. Also depending on if I ride solo or we get to go somewhere.

Oberon did good in the field all by himself while we were gone. He was grazing the whole time I hear.


I am never going to get any housework on the weekends, done again. At least not in good weather.


----------



## Tazzie

Haha, I would have if I didn't need to haul my horse! Oh well :lol: maybe I'll make my hot drink tonight as I do laundry!

Those trails look like so much fun!! One of these days, probably in a few years haha, we are all going to have to get together for a trail ride  I think I got my DH hooked on them as that is all he wants to do with horses :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

I still need to get my butt to Fairhill asap. 
Love the pictures!!!!  LOL he is so cute. His face in the 3rd pic is like...ha, really??? LOL


----------



## Drifting

I am trying to get more friendly with the folks at my barn who have trailers. There's one or two I think who might be interested in trail riding. One guy's a little afraid of getting lost though. 

So besides putting trail miles on Stryder during the weekend, I try to ride in the indoor twice a week after work. Sometimes it's a relaxed ride, and sometimes (like last night) we actually settled down to work. He is definitely getting fit, and the sand is only going to help him get more in shape. 

Riding him now is like night and day compared to when we started in September. He's not weaving like a drunk anymore, and his squealing-bucks are in the past. Now he just gives an angry swish of his tail if he doesn't like something. As I rode last night though I realized we still need to work on bending. He falls into the circle a lot if we're going to the right, so we did a little of that last night. Bending and leads.. and using his back. All the things young green horses need to learn. So we did circles and tried to stay on the right lead. Made for a sweat drenched Stryder. I would clip him but I _really _don't want to blanket him.

I think we're going to run into saddle fitting issues soon. I've noticed as he gets more muscled from riding, the sweat marks are changing. There looks to be a line of pressure forming at the top of his rib cage but I'm not sure if I'm leaning more on that side and causing it myself. I think I'm causing it myself. I'll have to ask my friend next we ride together. For now I'm keeping an eye on it and making sure he doesn't show signs of soreness. He needs to hold out in this saddle a little longer if we can.

Hoping I can break into the big -50- for mileage this weekend. I heard a rumor that my Mom might come visit, which would seriously cut into my ride time. She's going to want to do things like.. yard work.. or painting. 

Oh welllll... Shooting for another ride tomorrow (Thursday).. Then the weekend wander-around-the-neighborhood trails.


----------



## Drifting

Did a quick ride Friday (yesterday). Schooled some in the ring then went out to play in a field for a minute. He was drenched in sweat cause it was like 65 and he has a full winter coat already. I'd clip him but I really don't want to blanket him.










It's Saturday and 60 degrees, and sunny and I did not ride today. I didn't even feel like riding today, but I totally have a good reason.

I went and saw Evanescence last night! 










We had an outstanding time, but partied hard. I did manage to mow and blow the leaves around today though so I was a little productive.

View of the boys from my car window on my way to feed them today.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

I noticed the poll band of your halter goes through your headstall. Is this made this way? I love that idea!!


----------



## Drifting

Yes, it's a "Snap On" headstall. It doesn't have a throat latch, so it 'snaps on' to a rope halter, or other halter to keep it in place. Then I can use the halter to tie to and things if I need it. The small silver things are button snaps, that's how its taken on and off.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Oh I want!! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Drifting

I got my stuff made from a woman named Janet, you can look up her group on facebook "Trail Blazer tack." Almost all the beta-biothane makers are making them these days


----------



## egrogan

Isabel was so sweaty today after a 40 minute, walk only, ride. It was 60*F here too. I don't clip either, so had to sponge her down afterwards and hope she'll be dry by dark to be blanketed, because it's going down to about 30*F tonight.


----------



## Drifting

My car has been in the shop since the Monday before Thanksgiving (Almost two weeks now) and I haven't been able to ride till today!

I feel like I had been building up such momentum and now.. I have to get that motivation back all over again!

So I brought the little hand-held dirt devil to try on Stryder today.






He was unamused but stood for the most part.


Then tacked up and did a good little ride. Even did some ground poles with a tiny jump at the end.


----------



## Drifting

Finally switched out my candy corn halter for the Christmas one I have. I've had this for years but its the first time I've used it in a long while.

I let Oberon model it, though it's a little too big for him right now.



















He's a cute fuzzy thing. I really need to take him out and do a little ground work or something with him.










Grow, Grow little man!

Speaking of fuzzy things. Then there's this one.








:loveshower:

We got out for a quick 3.5 mile trail ride today, really it was road riding because people are shooting at things in the woods so we're staying out of there for now. Firearm season ends next weekend! 

Mr. Fuzz had quite the pep in his step today and at first I wasn't quite sure if it was a good idea to go out, but out we went. Lots of looking but thankfully, no spooking.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

So a weird thing happened!! 

I follow a page called proper Appaloosas on FB, was scrolling through and seen Obie! I was like "my god I know that fella!" I couldn't believe it! Small world!


----------



## Drifting

Haha.. Yes. I actually boarded Stryder there for 4 years too. His pictures should be all up in there as well somewhere.

I just got my car back after it being in the shop for 24 days.. now to find my mojo again and get back into habit of riding


----------



## Drifting

I have to remember I can't swear on the HF.

_Holy Shenanigans of a Crispy Biscuit._


So I haven't ridden in about two weeks. I think the 14th Stryder and I did a little riding in the indoor arena and that was it. Between the car and Family coming for the holidays, I've been distracted.

I was .5 miles away from my 50 mile trail goal this year and was determined to reach it today. It's 60 degrees and my last vacation day before I have to go to work tomorrow. I was productive, I spent the morning taking down the Christmas tree and cleaning the kitchen. Finishing my laundry. I COULD GO RIDE NOW.


Since I haven't ridden the beast in two weeks I did take him out and do a little ground work. Mostly just a quick lunging session to see how he was feeling. He wasn't bad, so hopped on. Decided to go out into the woods.








Like the orange ears? Hunting season! its almost over.

Well he was doing good, carefully picking his way through the rocks since I hadn't booted him (It was wet and muddy.. and we were going to the hay field.)

Got to the hay field and saw a puddle. Me: Oh good, water training! 










So we sat there awhile and he didn't want to go in. I had a crop and I stupidly tried to force the issue. After about five minutes of fighting, it was over. He bounced around the puddle and I decided to just move on and get my ride in.

That puddle turned him into a *dragon.* Snort snort, fast-walk-break-into a trot. Snort snort. 

So we went up and down the hay field, doing a circle.. trying to stop and stand.. hoping to calm down.

Snort snort - forcing forward.. Let's make a circle.. We go left.. The Dragon's back end goes right.. Then left, then right, and we're buckin bronco for 20 feet.

Lost my stirrups, had both hands on his mane while visions of emergency dismounting danced through my head. Just as I was about to jump off - he stopped.

I had a little under a half mile to go back to the barn. Did we ride or walk? We rode. Stop.. back.. go.. stop.. back go.. Oh look the big log you step over? We're going to jump that.. and jig down the driveway to the barn.

Once we were safely back at the barn we rode right into the outdoor arena, locked the gate and I proceeded to trot him round and round and round. One buck.. trot some more.. till he was tired.










Then I untacked him, hosed him off (It was 60! ) and threw him out.

What does the idiot do? Rolls next to a tree root and get stuck. Thankfully he got himself unstuck. 

Anyway.. I then called my feed company and ordered two bags of 10/10.. I put Stryder on 14% with the yearling about a month and a half ago.. and upped the food since its winter.. and 14% + Stryder = Crack horse. 


BUT I DIDN'T DIE.



Then I got home and saw a huge box on my doorstep.. I was expecting a halter in that I ordered.












Did we run out of smaller boxes Amazon? Really?


BANANA CAKES.


----------



## PoptartShop

OMG he's so cute!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE all the colors on him! <3
He looks so flashy in the orange and the blue!
That big box just for that halter?! Amazon must be struggling haha.
Soooo cute!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I LOVE his fly bonnet! So adorable!


----------



## Mulefeather

Too stinking cute in all those colors, and I think the yellow/blue really suits him!


----------



## Drifting

All this talk about cuteness.. HE TRIED TO KILL ME. 

haha... I gotta ride him this weekend. @[email protected]


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> All this talk about cuteness.. HE TRIED TO KILL ME.
> 
> haha... I gotta ride him this weekend. @[email protected]


We're just trying to remind you why you love him, despite his unsuccessful attempt at homicide. ;-)


----------



## Drifting

I was bound and determined to get in another ride before the end of the year, I was really hoping the weather would have been nicer. It was high 30's with a 10-15 mph wind that just cut right through you.. But I rode anyway.

First we tried on his new halter, which is a touch big. Annoying since it's a $40 dollar halter but I may be ale to fix that.










brr... So I froze through 2 miles. I made sure to do a little riding in the ring first before we went through the woods. He was forward in the hay field but manageable and nothing like last time. I need someone with a steady eddy to take him through ditches and creeks though, I'm not winning that fight.



















Hoping to ride tomorrow and bring in the New Year, the same way I'm kicking the old one out. 

Happy New Year


----------



## evilamc

My horses are steady eddy types....But I'm sure Jax and Stryder would find all kinds of shenanigans to get into if put together!


----------



## StephaniHren

The new halter might be a little too big, but it sure does look stunning on him. That blue matches his eyes really well!


----------



## Drifting

@evilamc Stryder would teach Jax bad things. Like how to knock over playground equipment. 
@StephaniHren Thanks! I have a yearling sized one for him I bought years ago, been meaning to buy the adult size.


----------



## EquineBovine

Any updates hun?


----------



## Drifting

Oh man,

Been awhile.. I hadn't realized it's been 5 months. 

So, I haven't really done much between Feb and Now. 

Stryder came down with a stone bruise early Feb and that put a kabosh on our riding for MONTHS. I would have rather he had abscessed, wouldn't have taken nearly as long to heal. He's better now but I just can't seem to find the motivation to ride. I am going to start again this week. I pay too much money for him to sit and eat, and eat, and eat s'more.


Oberon is fine. He's 2 now! Stryder turned 5 in March and Obie turned 2. He's still shedding out his winter coat and.. and.. He is turning *white.* The little twerp is going to roan on me. I hope he doesn't lose his tail. I can't wait to see what he looks like in a few years.

I have pictures! ( When don't I have pictures?)









The next HF photo of the month right there.



















Those two on the stonedust was this morning, I brought them up for the farrier. Oberon wanted to PLAY. I was walking them the 1/4 mile back to the field after and Oberon kept ducking behind me to bite Stryder. Than he reared on him. Stryder was like 'We don't play when we're in hand!" 



















I love seeing them play. This is the first few times i've ever caught them doing it.










Look, look at all the roaning! It doesn't come out as good in a picture. His skin is mottling too around his mouth and eyes. Stay black! I wanted blackkkk.

All of these pictures are from this week. I am not doing much with Oberon. A little leading, a little tying.. a little picking up his feet. Obie doesn't grow a lot of hoof, I did a test to see how long I could stretch his farrier visit. 14 weeks and all he needed was a little off the heel. So I do Stryder ever 6 cause he grows a foot fast, then Oberon every other Stryder session.

When Oberon sheds out I'll do some actual nice pictures with my friend's camera skills. 


Anyway, hi!


----------



## EquineBovine

Uppppdates?!


----------

